#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-22
<rick_h_> bah, in unity intsalling the system...how do people use this? :P
<rick_h_> I might try unity mono for a font for a little bit though
<rick_h_> it's all curvy and cute
<rick_h_> what's the keyboard shortcut to bring up the workspace switcher?
<derekv> You Canonical guys have an office?
<rick_h_> there's an office in London
<rick_h_> some of the locals go there once in a while and we have DC space there somewhere
<rick_h_> and there's some smaller offices in china/asia areas for dealing with vendors and the like
<rick_h_> ah, back into awesome...feels so good to have proper shortcuts again
<derekv> I meant like here in michigan.  So the answer is no.
<derekv> I thought I heard you talking about going to the office however
<rick_h_> no, my last job I went to the office 2 days a week at morpace
<derekv> I'm thinking about how I don't want to be typecast as a java spring developer.
<derekv> I'm not even hellbent on doing mobile development.  Mostly I just am in interested in that because its looked/looks like a fun wave to surf.
<rick_h_> yea, that's cool. I wish I did more mobile stuff tbh
<rick_h_> when I get back from copenhagen I want to sit down and setup the android dev stuff and hack on the bookie mobile app some
<rick_h_> I think I could easily tweak a few of the bugs in there
<rick_h_> once I get over the setup hurdle
<derekv> yea
<derekv> I think you could
<rick_h_> and once I got over the java eye-bleed :)
<derekv> haha
<derekv> ikr
<rick_h_> but yea, one of my goals when I get back. You'll need to come to CHC and help me get a workflow going a bit
<derekv> sure
<rick_h_> missed you at the last one
<derekv> Yea anyone could jump in at this point because so little is done
<derekv> its still totally green
<derekv> yea i like forgot it was going on.  i was on my bike and rode not far from there riding home around 8
<derekv> but got home, remembered, but felt tired and just went to bed early
<rick_h_> yea, definitely nights where it's tough to head down
<derekv> .. re the java thing, totally unessisary for the project but we could use it as an excuse to try other languages on android
<rick_h_> well, I like the idea of a place to tinker with java, the mobile UX a bit more, etc
<derekv> jvm languages can be made to work I think but you have to include the runtimes as jars
<derekv> which makes the app a bit heavy
<rick_h_> yea, if it wasn't in java I'd just be trying to do some phonegap/mobile UI setup
<derekv> hey i wonder if there's any languages that compile to java or just don't require much of a runtime
<derekv> or even just the ability to have lambdas
<derekv> maybe there's a lib for that, that will work in dalvic
<derekv> to the google!
<rick_h_> hah
<derekv> like
<derekv> just something that kills some of the boilerplate
<derekv> some syntatical sugar would be fine
<derekv> it would be an improvement
<derekv> oh well
<derekv> everyone knows the solution to boilerplate is that some future version of eclipse will have a generator thing you can click to with your mouse in the source menu for it
<derekv> so the solution is wait
<derekv> meanwhile the correct thing to do is to find some other place it occurs, highlight this with your mouse, right click and choose copy, go to your new class, and right click and click paste.  Then right click on the errors and choose a quick fix until they are all gone.  Then click on team and select all the changes and check in.  so you don't have to use the keyboard here you can copy your last message which should be something like 
<derekv> then drag the war file over to the share on the server where tomcat webapps is and leave
<derekv> cause your done
<derekv> no keyboard.  like a boss.
<Blazeix> you can use google guava to get some functional programming goodness in java. it's still a pain, though
<rick_h_> ugh, morning
<snap-l> Morning
<snap-l> Functional guava for Java? I'd rather eat lava
<brousch> That would not be good for you
<snap-l> Neither would Java
<nullspace> hey now
<snap-l> nullspace: No offense, but the sooner I can get Java off my machine, the happier I'll be.
<snap-l> problem is there's two programs that are best in class for me that I can't seem to find good replacement
<snap-l> Moneydance and Freemind
<snap-l> but I've turned off the Java plugin in the browser
<snap-l> because Oracle can't manage to get their crap together regarding security and Java.
<snap-l> man, rsync and USB 2.0 can really crush a machine, no matter how beefy
<rick_h_> bah :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: How goes?
<rick_h_> snap-l: ok, trying like mad to get my fresh laptop install going
<rick_h_> still have ot clean the fish tank, finish the boy's halloween Robin utility belt, and shower up before I hit the airport this afternoon :/
<rick_h_> crazy day
<rick_h_> though liking 12.10, feeling snappy
<rick_h_> and almost used unity for 60minutes last night :P
<snap-l> Cool. I haven't even downloaded 12.10 yet.
<rick_h_> I have some more tweaking to do to get it a little bit closer
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, Unity takes a while to get used to for power users.
<snap-l> there's a lot of good things int here, though.
<snap-l> but I know it's going to be frustrating for you since you're used to really customizing things
<rick_h_> well, for me I just need to break the windows key. I don't/won't use the dash stuff and that's my main shortcut for all my window manager stuff
<rick_h_> so win-g = chrome win-f = firefox win-j/k swaps windows
<snap-l> You can use it for shortcuts
<rick_h_> and things like urxvt won't play well in the launcher
<rick_h_> since they don't have .desktop files and such
<snap-l> Just set up the sidebar with what you like, and use win-1, win-2, etc.
<rick_h_> right, but urxvt I can pin to the sidebar, but it won't launch it or launch new instances with middle-click and such
<rick_h_> but I got my normal shortcut of ctrl-enter to work for launching new instances
<rick_h_> so it's not too bad
<snap-l> Yeah, I'd be surprised if urxvt works well under Unity.
<snap-l> seemed pretty finicky whenever I used it
<snap-l> Which is why I've stuck with gnome terminal
<snap-l> Even though I can crush the whole system with gnome-terminal and scrolling output
<snap-l> especially my ATI card at home with two monitors will slow to a crawl
<snap-l> but I blame the ATI drivers for that
<jrwren> guava is the first lib i'd grab if i had to write java.
<snap-l> I'd grab some fava
<snap-l> and figure out how to eat my own head.
<snap-l> http://www.rhymezone.com/r/rhyme.cgi?Word=java&typeofrhyme=perfect&org1=syl&org2=l&org3=y
<snap-l> There are not that many words that rhyme with Java
<Blazeix> more than the number of words that rhyme with 'python'
<Blazeix> so this shows us that java > python. clearly.
 * Blazeix braces for the kickban
<snap-l> Blazeix: Nah, we just replace the first letter of Python with whatever we want.
<snap-l> Jython, Cython
 * snap-l waits for Python Lisp: Lython
<snap-l> At least they broke that cycle with Iron Python
 * snap-l doesn't want to live in a world with Mython or Nython
<rick_h_> party!
<snap-l> I love my mom, but this election is going to make me want to throw up.
<brousch> Mark her as spam
<snap-l> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/ATT00001
<snap-l> Wrote her back: I think you got the address wrong: Obama wants to help Sesame Street, Romney wants to fun Wall Street
<brousch> Inspiring
<rick_h_> I had to go to a baptism party where there were multiple ragean pictures mounted on the walls and the father wore a 'protect marriage' t-shirt
<snap-l> rick_h_: God, that sucks
<rick_h_> yea, took lots of effort to just keep quite
<snap-l> I can imagin
<brousch> I don't get invited to baptism parties
<Blazeix> people have been wary of inviting brousch since the great baby-eating incident of '09.
<brousch> Quite stalking me!
<brousch> Quit, too!
<snap-l> Blazeix: It wasn't a baby eating
<snap-l> It got reported wrong
<snap-l> It was when he ran up to the altar, grabbed the baby, and spiked it into the pool, yelling "TOUCHDOWN JESUS!"
<snap-l> They reported it as an eating because nobody would believe the truth
<Blazeix> rick_h_: so are you overseas now? or is your trip still coming up?
<rick_h_> Blazeix: fly out 6pm
<Blazeix> ah, cool. good luck
<rick_h_> thanks
<brousch> You must arrive at like 6AM local time
<rick_h_> well I get to amsterdam something like that
<rick_h_> and then head out to copenhagen and get in around 11am
<dzho> oh, UDS
<rick_h_> well, this week is product strategy sprints and next week is UDS
<rick_h_> so I get to do half of each
<snap-l> rick_h_: I've got CHC covered this week
<snap-l> Though next week is Halloween.
<dzho> so NW/Delta code share with KLM?
<snap-l> WOndering if we should just do normal CHC on that day instead of early edition
<snap-l> unless someone can pick up the room for Early Edition
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, might just fall through
<rick_h_> dzho: yea
<snap-l> because my niece is coming over, so I'll be a little late.
<rick_h_> yea, I'd not worry about it. If they give a stink at Caribou I'll take care of it when I get back
<snap-l> rick_h_: ok. I could also see if I could pre-pay for the next week
<snap-l> Wouldn't have a problem doing that
<rick_h_> snap-l: up to you, sorry to drop it on you. I should have thought to do that last week :/
<snap-l> rick_h_: No worries. Means I get K-cups. :)
<snap-l> Their Mahogany k-cups are awesome
<snap-l> rick_h_: And you have enough to worry about. We'll sort it out.
<brousch> snap-l: We cancelled our usual weekly Wednesday thing
<brousch> For Halloween
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, I'm hoping we can still have something
<rick_h_> yea, not everyone has kids. Actually I don't know that most of CHC does
<snap-l> They're stealth kids
<rick_h_> heh
<snap-l> I'd say it's about half-and-half.
<rick_h_> yea
<brousch> If they don't have kids they should still be handing out candy
<rick_h_> until 8pm?
<rick_h_> what time do you guys get to go?
<rick_h_> Halloween Trick or Treat hours are:
<rick_h_> 6:00pm-7:00pm on Wednesday, October 31, 2012
<rick_h_> so plenty of time to hit up a 8pm CHC
<snap-l> Yeah, usually we're done with Trick or Treating by 8pm
<snap-l> 7:40pm+ is usally when the teenagers are out
<brousch> One hour? WTF
<snap-l> brousch: kids are bored with halloween 15 seconds after their first house
<snap-l> it's scientifically proven
<brousch> hah
<brousch> Must be scientists without kids
<brousch>  Ada 6:30-9:00pm Allegan 6:00-8:00pm Allendale- 5:00-8:00pm Battle Creek Caledonia 5:30-8:00pm Cedar Springs 5:30-8:00pm Comstock Park Dorr - 8:30 PM Fruitport (City and Townsip) 6:00-8:00pm Grand Haven 6:00-8:00pm Grand Rapids until 8:00pm Grandville Greenville 6:00-8:00pm Holland Howard City - 6PM to 8 PM Ionia 6:00-8:00pm Lowell 5:30-8:00pm Muskegon 6:00-8:00pm Ravenna 6:00-8:00pm Rockford 5:30-8:30pm Sparta 5:00-
<snap-l> 5:30? Way too early.
<brousch> My city doesn't actually set any hours
<brousch> wow, Battle Creek is 6-10
<snap-l> 10pm is way too late
<rick_h_> yea, I think we go an hour later if it wasn't a school night
<rick_h_> dammit, vbox is pissing me off today
<rick_h_> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/10085#comment:12 :(
<brousch> Welcome to Oracle. How may we screw you?
<snap-l> What's the problem?
<rick_h_> I want to symlink my launchpad dir into the shared folder
<rick_h_> and a security change in vbox prevents that
<rick_h_> however, the override flag isn't working to let me do it either
<rick_h_> because I want to open my launchpad code in vbox in a local gvim window
<brousch> mount it
<rick_h_> on top of that, nat won't work so doing bridged which is going to be a pita
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, now I've got to setup nfs to share/etc on it grrr
<snap-l> I'm surprised symlinks worked in the first place
<snap-l> Seems like a problem looking to happen
<snap-l> nice. locked my screen during upgradd, and now I can't access the box
<snap-l> Ah, here we go
<snap-l> God bless SSH on the phone.
<snap-l> Completed the 11.10 to 12.04 upgrade
<rick_h_> 12.10 12.10 12.10
<greg-g> baby steps
<greg-g> rick_h_: I might have a problem.
<rick_h_> greg-g: ?
<greg-g> rick_h_: I haven't even done anything with my hands/tools/wood, but, I was designing a living room table to make with hand tools all last night in my head
<rick_h_> greg-g: :)
<rick_h_> I'm really bummed to be away from the house for all these travel days without any woodworking :(
<greg-g> I bet
<rick_h_> I loaded up my nexus 7 with some woodworking books hoping the color/etc give me some good reading stuff in no added space
<jcastro_> rick_h_: you using any snazzy smart powerstrips?
<snap-l> http://shirt.thatdailydeal.com/home.php?id=23458
<rick_h_> jcastro_: just one of those fold up ones
<rick_h_> jcastro_: and a universal adapter
<rick_h_> jcastro_: or you mean at the house? no, nothing fancy here
<jcastro_> I think I'm going to get one for my setup
<jcastro_> so like when my PC is shut off everything else is shut off too
<rick_h_> yea, I just don't turn stuff off enough
<jcastro_> I'm going to be religious about it
<jcastro_> I mean, I have to reset it all up anyway
<jcastro_> might as well do it right
<rick_h_> right
<snap-l> jcastro_: Honestly, I don't trust those types of power strips
<snap-l> if they're too cheap in how they sense things, you'll be turning your strip off for a power dip or some other thing
<jcastro_> well I won't be going bargain on them
<jcastro_> which is why I am asking around
<jcastro_> apparently the cheap ones don't work
<snap-l> That's the first thing I turn off on my UPS
<snap-l> I don't want some plug being in control of what I can or cannot power.
<jcastro_> well, if it works I don't mind
<jcastro_> to turn off like monitors and stuff
<jcastro_> not like other PCs, that would be crazy
<rick_h_> jcastro_: do you use VBox in 12.10?
<juped> hi.
<rick_h_> hey juped
<juped> how are you?
<rick_h_> good stuff
<juped> cool.
<juped> I'm sad I was out of town for the ubuntu release meet up :|
<brousch> Well get your priorities straight next time!
<jcastro_> rick_h_: no, I don't need to use virtualization often, when I do I just use kvm/testdrive
<juped> heh.. basically.
<rick_h_> jcastro_: k, yea there's some borkness I think in 12.10 :(
<jcastro_> :-/
<rick_h_> should have stuck with lxc I guess but another dev hit an issue there as well. Ugh setting up Launchpad for dev is a pita :P
<brousch> vagrant
<rick_h_> is just virtualbox :P
<brousch> true
<brousch> You should sit on LTS and run flaky new stuff in VMs
<rick_h_> well trying to run flaky and keep the LTS in a VM
<brousch> See, you're doing it wrong
<jrwren> can't you use kvm as vagrant backend?
<rick_h_> jrwren: did that ever get released? I know they were working on it
<jrwren> no idea.
<jrwren> if it isn't libvirt based, it ain't worht using ;p
<rick_h_> I know he was working on reworking it to be backend agnostic, but sounded like he was going to be a LOT of work and kept getting delayed
<rick_h_> hmm, can you change the hud off of windows key?
<rick_h_> I can't seem to find it in the keyboard shortcuts control in unity
<rick_h_> oh lovely...ec2 down and my machines went with it
<rick_h_> and I leave for a plane in 20minutes
<rick_h_> yay for timing!
<brousch> EBS is down
<rick_h_> this irc is running on the db server so that's still up yay
<rick_h_> bookie might be down a bit if I have to do some clean up once things are back...and I land...and all that jazz
<brousch> Do it from over the Atlantic
<jcastro_> rick_h_: hud? or dash?
<jcastro_> hud is alt key
<rick_h_> jcastro_: dash, I got it moved
<rick_h_> jcastro_: found it in ccsm
<rick_h_> jcastro_: trying to see if I can make unity somewhat livable since I might be around Mark some this time. He wasn't at Budapest so I didn't have to worry about it :/
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105558/how-do-i-disable-the-super-key
<jcastro_> does this still work?
<jcastro_> is that what you did ^^ ?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: yea, that's what I did
<jcastro_> ok, good to know that still works
<rick_h_> I just moved it to ctrl-space like my launcher I use
<jcastro_> Someone told me synapse is getting good
<jcastro_> I want to bind that someplace
<rick_h_> I still just use gmrun for my needs when I'm in awesome
<rick_h_> ok, well time to pack up and head to the airport. Wish my ec2 machine a healthy return without intervention and me a speedy trip through security.
<brousch> Watch out for your cornhole
<dzho> rick_h_: bon voyage
<brousch> OMG Reddit is down too
<juped> yeah saw that.
<juped> meh
<juped> I mean, what am I going to do through the rest of my work day..
<snap-l> Reason 1020 why I hate using MySQL:
<snap-l> Oracle is a registered trademark of Oracle Corporation and/or its
<snap-l> affiliates. Other names may be trademarks of their respective
<snap-l> owners.
<snap-l> Thank you. I'm sure the other Oracles out there will be sure to keep this in mind
<juped> heh
<greg-g> snap-l: I generally hate the "other <whatevers> are <whatever> their respective owners."
<greg-g> No. Fucking. Shit.
<greg-g> Lawyers need to all stop what they're doing, think about the world for a second, then, go live on Mars.
<dzho> then again, there's that conviction in Italy
<greg-g> ?
<dzho> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20025626
<derekv> dzho: They can skip a step, I like it better when lawyers don't think about me.
<snap-l> greg-g: Did you happen to catch the Music Manumit podcast I was on?
<greg-g> I started listening but got distracted, still in my queue
<snap-l> OK, cool
<snap-l> I'm sure you'll roll your eyes a few times, but the gist is there. And I think it was a good discussion.
<greg-g> :) cool
<greg-g> unless you have time to be really careful with your wording, and probably take too long to answer a question, there will be compromises that necessitate an eye-roll ;)
<snap-l> WEll, my basic gist is we've made enough of a mess of copyright that even the Library of Congress errs on the side of publishers
<snap-l> even for matters of the public domain
<snap-l> so removing -NC and -ND, saying "Copyright law covers that already" is pulling the rug out way too early.
<snap-l> because folks don't study copyright law.
<greg-g> LoC will always be risk adverse, it is a govt org run by govt lawyers
<snap-l> Right, but if their aversion leads them to side with publishers, to me they're a barometer for ow risk-adverse I should be too
<greg-g> nope, not at all
<greg-g> unfortunately, making decisions in the world means you have to think for yourself and observe the world-view that others take and how that affects their decision making, and adjust accordingly
<greg-g> I don't base my decisions on what the publishers do (think: the standard "you can't do shit" copyright blurb at the front of books)
<snap-l> Right, but I trust the Library of Congress to "know better" about copyright
<snap-l> since they're the arbiters of what is still under copyright or not
<snap-l> If they're siding with publishers, we're screwed.
<snap-l> Watching Dave Kellett talk on Twitter about how licensing some clips for his movie is going to cost 16K
<snap-l> s/movie/documentary/
<greg-g> why do you trust the LoC?
<greg-g> they are not the arbitrar, the Copyright Office, under the guidance/rules of *congress* are the arbitrators
<snap-l> So again, I didn't know that.
<snap-l> I thought the LoC was the place where this stuff was registered at one point
 * greg-g nods
<brousch> I was reading LoC as "lines of code"
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> snap-l: right, when we still had a "register or no (c)" rule (called, a formality) then to be (c) you had to send a copy to the LoC, where it was recorded at the Copyright Office
<greg-g> now we don't have any formalities to receive (c) protection, so, no need to send anything
<greg-g> but, they aren't in control of what is in copyright, just the records of when stuff was registered.
<snap-l> OK, that makes sense
<greg-g> (stuff is still registred, as you get statutory damages, instead of just actual, when you sue for (c) infringment)
<greg-g> so, yes, shit is complex and stupid, but it doesn't mean we should be ok with it ;)
<snap-l> Anywho, that's one of the eyeball rolling parts of Music Manumit. :)
<greg-g> gotcha :)
<snap-l> (of that episode)
<snap-l> and again, my point being this stuff is (needlessly) complicated, so trying to find out whether a work is truly in the public domain is not as easy as taking a recording date and extrapolating
<greg-g> true
<snap-l> because the LoC's jukebox has items from 1905 marked as a going concern for Victor Records.
<greg-g> oh, so, if you think "normal" copyright law is complex, sound if ULTRA MEGA SUPER effed up
<snap-l> Yeah, because you get things like State copyright laws
<greg-g> since, before 1976, it was subject to *state* copyright law (yep, there was such a thing) and pretty much every state had different rules
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> Which is my case for CC keeping -NC and -ND
<snap-l> We're not ready to remove them. :)
<greg-g> I don't like the "shit is complex, let's keep restrictiveness" logic, there's a step there I don't understand
<snap-l> If you want to call it the "sharing" license, fine.
<greg-g> (tobeclear: I don't like it because I don't understand the link between the two)
<greg-g> brb, (sorry) :)
<snap-l> The step is there needs to be an area that can explicitly tell people what they can and cannot do with a sound recording
<snap-l> (np)
<snap-l> And Creative Commons currently fills that gap
<snap-l> Because regular copyright does not make that clear at all
<snap-l> If a band releases an album as "do whatever", and then decides later "Um, no", then where do I fall?
<greg-g> then they're dumb
<greg-g> (the band)
<greg-g> also, it's kind of a mistatement (that I perpetuate) that CC licenses tell you what you can and can not do with something. That only goes so far, there is still fair use, which is HUGE
<greg-g> and, my logic says that since fair use permits most of what the NC/ND licenses do, they're superfluous
<greg-g> yes, there are corner cases, but /me shrugs
<snap-l> then how do I tell the difference between a band that has a permissive view of their music and one that does not?
<snap-l> if I play Metallica on my podcast, they're going to be far more aggressive than a band like The Neologist
<snap-l> CC in this case shows me what a band is OK with when I use their music
<snap-l> And not every metal band out there is OK with folks remixing or using their music commercially
<snap-l> (The Neologist is one that isn't bothered by that, but they're a rarity)
<greg-g> snap-l: it doesn't matter what view they have
<greg-g> how copyright law is enforced in the court of law is not influenced by the artists' perception of (c)
<snap-l> Yes, but my pocketbook is influenced if I have to go to court to defend it.
<waldo323_> don't let your pocketbook get influenced
<greg-g> snap-l: yeah, (c) system fail
<greg-g> I wish I could finde my wallet (true story)
<snap-l> greg-g: heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-23
<snap-l> Evening
<jrwren> lions are so bad, i'm rooting for chicago
<snap-l> http://www.royaloakbrewery.com/
<snap-l> jrwren: You'll make rick_h_ happy. :)
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2012/10/22/coming-together-as-a-community-ohio-linuxfest-and-ubuntu-12-10-release-party/ <- meant to post that instead
<snap-l> krondor: Your site's RSS is acting wonky
<snap-l> keep getting a connection reset by peer
<snap-l> though I can't replicate in Chrome, only in rss2email
<snap-l> http://www.suburbanvwoftroy.com/service/xtime-form.htm <- Fucking flash
<brousch> I bet Flash is a bad lover
<snap-l> But it's nice to be able to schedule my appointment online
<snap-l> That's rocking.
<snap-l> Only way it would be better is if it sent me a meeting notice to my calendar.
<snap-l> but I'm sure that's not a priority for them. :)
<krondor> snap-l:  hmm, I'll check it out
<snap-l> Let me run it again real quick to see if it's still generating problems.
<snap-l> Huh, now I'm not getting the error
<krondor> snap-l: it's hosted off github, so maybe something w/ their serving up the page?  I've been hitting it with a few rss and no probs I see
<snap-l> Weird.
<snap-l> http://soundcloud.com/brosseaupr/2112-overture-royal?secret_token=s-bCx7H <- 2112 Symphonic
<snap-l> We have the Pink Floyd Symphonic Album. It alternates between cheesy and majestic
<brousch> Should I be concerned that ShockHorror, "The UK's creepiest Horror Magazine, printed bi-monthly in full colour & covering the best of Horror film, tattoos, events, comics, music, books + more!", started following me on Twitter?
<snap-l> brousch: Well, should it?
<snap-l> Can't answer that for anyone but yourself. :)
<brousch> I don't know what I've been tweeting to attract such an entity
<brousch> It worries me
<juped> lol
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, as brousch says, check out whoosh
<rick_h_> just have to make sure you take into account the file based/locking issues
<brousch> snap-l: I have discovered that Sludge is one of my favorite metal genres
<jrwren> we are looking into xapian which is supposedly a lot faster
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> but I don't think it scales out as well as solr/elasticsearch
<derekv> what i'm learning at cengage is it isn't good enough just thatI have linux, needs to be my linux
<derekv> i mean, it gets in your way
<Blazeix> ??
<derekv> alt button1 drag anywhere on a window moves it
<derekv> alt button2 drag resizes it
<derekv> i don't care if anyone else likes that or wants it that way or doesn't
<derekv> they shouldn't have to
<derekv> its what I expect, and then I don't have it I'm constantly slightly frustrated
<derekv> and of course there's a hundred little things like that
<Blazeix> oh, and you aren't able to run your own wm?
<derekv> no we are always pairing
<derekv> i think for the occasions where i'm not i might be able to set up a session and copy in my fluxbox config
<derekv> haha i remember when I was an fvwm2 user
<brousch> Whoa, x crashed
<derekv> also, i'm hating the hell out of cinnimon
<derekv> unity is ok, gnome classic is ok, both have their issues
<derekv> but cinnamon keeps getting installed and there is some disagreement on this: i think it is crashy, does things which are unexpected, and unconfigurable
<derekv> but there's someone else who has the opinion that it is stable and just works
<Blazeix> cinnamon is one of the gnome forks, right?
<derekv> idk it comes with mint I guess
<derekv> its one of the mint flavors
<derekv> just installed mint in a VM this morning to see how it looks there
<derekv> haven't played with it yet
<derekv> i wonder if anyone has used spacial audio cues to simulate workspaces / window position analogies , eg for audio interfaces for the blind
<brousch> derekv: Combine with something like kinect?
<derekv> brousch: good thinking
<derekv> why can't any webcam be used?
<derekv> is there hardware in that thing?
<derekv> specialized
<brousch> Yes, it overlays a laser grid to sense distance
<brousch> You could do it with a webcam and simplecv
<brousch> Colored gloves to make it easier
<derekv> no, fine
<derekv> kinect
<derekv> use that want thing for gestures, it looks like a mic
<derekv> didn't the wii controllers have mics in them?
<brousch> they have speakers
<derekv> we totally have a tedtalk here
<brousch> I have access to 2 nearly-blind programmers
<derekv> unfortunatly there's the limitation that open source voice recognition solutions aren't very good
<derekv> but the blind can type/gesture fine
<derekv> there's a symetry to speaking back to a speaking computer but its not important
<derekv> someone has probably already done all this i'm sure
<snap-l> brousch: Um, cool? (was re: sludge)
<brousch> It is cool that I found a genre for what I like
<snap-l> I can only take so much sludge metal before I want to hurt people. :)
<brousch> Makes it easier to find more
<snap-l> though I think it also gets confused with doom metal
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_doom_metal_bands
<snap-l> There's a few on that list that I love.
<snap-l> ie: I could listen to Corossion of Conformity over The Melvins
<brousch> ahahahah http://dopethrone.bandcamp.com/track/aint-no-sunshine
<snap-l> All I know is there's one type that shows up on Snakenet Metal Radio
<snap-l> Funeral and drone doom
<snap-l> That's it.
<derekv> funeral metal?
<snap-l> Funeral Doom
<derekv> are there bands that self identify as funeral doom
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma1_menlyZ4
<snap-l> ACtually, that's not bad either
<brousch> I love the heavy, downtuned guitars
<snap-l> I'd listen to track one of this
<derekv> don't overcommit
<snap-l> OK, let's just say I know it when I hear it. :)
 * snap-l needs to stop with the hating of genres because it gets me into trouble.
<brousch> heh
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIR1KfKXH6s
<snap-l> Stuff like this ^^
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYgyL7NlwJQ&feature=related
<snap-l> At least give me a drum beat.
<snap-l> That's all I ask
<brousch> WTF is that Sunn?
<brousch> Does it go on like that the whole song?
<brousch> I think it does. 7 minutes of that?
<snap-l> brousch: I don't know
<brousch> OM vocals are too normal
<brousch> snap-l: I'm not liking the Doom as much
<brousch> It's slow but not as heavy
<snap-l> Well, that's funeral doom
<snap-l> er, not funeral
<snap-l> drone doom
<brousch> Melvins have potential. I'll have to find more
<brousch> Sounds like when Metallica was good
<snap-l> You can have my share
<snap-l> You might like The Sword
<derekv> thats cool eclipse yes trailing whitespace in html is fucking cool as hell
<derekv> please do that for me
<jrwren> your fault for using eclipse.
 * jrwren ducks
<derekv> i need someone else to sign my paycheck
<jrwren> looking for work?
<jrwren> how would you like to build a private cloud ? :)
<derekv> Sure.
<derekv> I might need to hear some more details
<derekv> esx, xen, kvm
<derekv> I thought about experimenting with to what extent freebsd jails could be made to act cloud-like with some smart scripting
<derekv> afk
<jrwren> all that sounds awesome.
<jrwren> we were more thinking openstack or cloudstack or whatever.
<jrwren> and ceph or other for s3 like store
<derekv> sweet , i haven't done anything with openstack before
<derekv> afk for real
<jrwren> apply for job here: http://jobs.danaher.com/job/Ann-Arbor-Systems-Engineer-Cloud-Solutions-Job-MI-48103/2005445/
<jrwren> we are just looking for someone who is strongly interested in building and maintaining a private cloud and helping us move to using it.
<greg-g> I love audio tools that use defaults that I approve, instead of stupid ones
<greg-g> example of stupid: Banshee (stupid file/folder hierarchy structure)
<greg-g> example good: split2flac (it splits a CD sized flac file into individual tracks, using correct, in my view, file/folder structure)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-24
<Blazeix> i am going to stab java in the face.
<snap-l> me reminds himself to bring icepicks to CHC
<rick_h_> afternoon
<nullspace> rick_h_: I think your clock is off
<rick_h_> nullspace: shows 2:13pm here. Seems about righ t:P
<snap-l> rick_h_: Howdy. How's Copenhagen?
<rick_h_> looks like the inside of a warehouse
<rick_h_> or maybe that's the convention center :)
<snap-l> Heh
<rick_h_> it's cool, 1GB of mifi data for $13 woot
<rick_h_> cost me $30 for 300MB on att
<snap-l> Ah, I finally fixed Squeezeslave to play streams that aren't 44.1KHz correctly
<snap-l> There's a config file that you can update to make it use whatever pipeline of commands you choose
<rick_h_> nice!
<snap-l> so I told lame "If it's a Squeezeslave client, resample to 44.1"
<snap-l> er, the media server
<snap-l> so I don't get chipmunks whenever WRCJ screws up their streaming server.
<snap-l> rick_h_: I'm amazed how much data costs in this country
<rick_h_> yea, they're like "that'll be 78kr" and I was like, that's less than $70 so I'm good
<rick_h_> and turned out being closer to 10
<snap-l> heh. Exchange rates are fun too
<snap-l> Unless you're in the UK
<snap-l> then everything is pretty much double. :)
<rick_h_> yea, google now ftw
 * snap-l wishes he had Google Now.
<rick_h_> puts a nice calculator on a card for me
<snap-l> Don't think it's available for 4.0
<snap-l> though holding out slight hope this phone might get one more upgrade.
<rick_h_> yea, jellybean thing
<snap-l> but not holding my breath
<rick_h_> been darn handy so far
<snap-l> lmorchard: Google says it's your birthday today. :)
<snap-l> The internets seem to think it might get Jellybean, and Samsung seems pretty good about keeping things current
<snap-l> I'm glad I didn't get a Motorola.
<brousch> I'm still on 2.3
<snap-l> brousch: Which phone?
<brousch> LG Spectrum
<snap-l> Ah
<snap-l> Mine shipped with 2.3, but it got 4.0 around PyOhio
<brousch> Supposedly there was a 4.0 leak for it in May, but I haven't heard squat since then
<brousch> Hm, new posts from yesterday about ICS for it, so mayby it's finally happeneing
<jrwren> TIL: from __future__ import absolute_import
<brousch> What's that do?
<jrwren> lmgtfy :p
<jrwren> i thought you were all python 3.x anyway?
<brousch> hah
<brousch> I have one project in python3
<jrwren> oh.
<jrwren> well, did you find pep 328 ?
<brousch> I found what's new in 2.5
<brousch> I didn't know you could do relative imports
<brousch> from .. import bleh
<jrwren> its new
<jrwren> well, its pep328
<brousch> New meaning python2.5?
<brousch> I don't think I used Python older than 2.5
<jrwren> since its breaking change you have ot import that futre on 2.x
<jrwren> but yeah, its new in that it is a 3.x feature in 2.x as future
<snap-l> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Not-Good-Enough-for-Paul.aspx <- This sounds like when I worked with Excel's VBA circa 1999
<snap-l> I was told to clean up my comments because apparently swearing like a sailor with his nuts in a vice is not polite.
<snap-l> Man, the Beef industry has ruined Aaron Copeland for me.
<snap-l> I'll never understand Google's "You can only download your music 2 times from the site, but unlimited times using our dippy little program"
<jcastro_> it's likely some record label crap
<jcastro_> you get unlimited DLs of your music you buy from U1, but U1 only gets 3 DLs ever from the upstream store to U1.
<snap-l> http://www.rushisaband.com/blog/2012/10/24/3365/Super-Deluxe-CDBD-reissue-of-2112-coming-December-18th
<snap-l> jcastro_:  ^^
<jcastro_> 5.1
<jcastro_> AWWWWWW YEAAAAAA
<jcastro_> I need to figure out 5.1 for music on mine
<jcastro_> haven't needed to set it up before
<snap-l> I'm not so sure about 5.1 for stereo recordings, though
<jcastro_> yeah it really depends
<jcastro_> like, the dark side of the moon 5.1 is pretty epic
<jcastro_> also I didn't know about this box set of redos
<jcastro_> errr, resamples
<snap-l> I didn't get them either
<snap-l> I picked up the 1997 remasters, though
<jcastro_> these days I expect something mixed in 97 to sound better than 2012 unfortunately
<snap-l> Sadly, that's very true
<snap-l> http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/index.php <- Free stuff if you can find the pumpkins
<Blazeix> anybody know when we can expect a 1devday session schedule?
<Blazeix> seems kind of weird it's not up yet
<brousch> I heard they sold out. I hadn't bought a ticket yet, so I'm SOL
<snap-l> They released 50 more tickets today
<brousch> hm
<Blazeix> http://www.devttys0.com/2012/10/jailbreaking-the-neotv/
<brousch> Hm, that's the 3rd time X has failed on me
<brousch> It starts as video issues in chromium, then croaks
<widox> Blazeix: hah, that's great
<brousch> Blazeix: That kind of thing amazes me. I'm so glad there are people who can go to that level.
<rick_h_> party people
<brousch> in the place to be
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-25
<snap-l> party
<jcastro_> tigers are getting wasted
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> damn lost irc overnight doh
<rick_h_> party party
<brousch> who let the farty?
<snap-l> Huh, apparently I lost connection to all of my IRC
<snap-l> efnet and geekshed too
<snap-l> and Marcel Gagne's IRC
<krondor> hey now, what is this ringo nonsense... just when I thought the answer to CLI js was node.js :|
<jcastro_> rick_h_, new circuit is in!
<jcastro_> I now have 45 amps in that room
<jcastro_> they say if I need more than that I should consider thinking my life goals, hahah
<jrwren> hahaha
<jrwren> do you have an openstack system in your office?
<snap-l> jcastro_: That's funny. :)
<brousch> Crap, video is dying again
<brousch> At least it only takes 30 seconds to reboot
<snap-l> I wish these in-ear headphones weren't shit
<snap-l> got some JVC marshmallow headphones, and they sound like I'm in a tunnel
<snap-l> Compared with my Koss Portapros, which sound amazing.
<snap-l> Or at least have some dynamic range
<jcastro_> snap-l: ok, in the weird o meter
<jcastro_> Glen Drover is joining Geoff Tate's Queensryche
<jcastro_> not the other queensryche, lol
<snap-l> jcastro_: Yeah, I read that
<snap-l> Geoff Tate has graduated to Major Asshole, as far as I can tell
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoff_Tate
<snap-l> The band I liked dissolved in 1997
<snap-l> ACtually, Promised Land was the last album I really liked
<snap-l> Hear in the Now Frontier was not that good
<snap-l> Haven't heard anything since that has convinced me otherwise
<jcastro_> I liked Hear in the Now
<jcastro_> but it was clearly the end
<snap-l> It's sad, frankly.
<snap-l> I think the band really lost their rudder when DeGarmo left.
<snap-l> and allowing your family to help run your band is always a bad sign
<snap-l> It killed the Beatles, and it's killed Queensryche, no matter if they did band-mitosis
<jcastro_> indeed
<jcastro_> he was awesome
<jcastro_> he was their best songwriter anyway
<nullspace> jcastro_: why do you need 45 amps again?
<nullspace> snap-l: my etymonics are in-ear and are pretty freaking awesome
<jcastro_> I needed 20
<jcastro_> but the room had 15
<jcastro_> now I have both
<nullspace> that woudl be 35 amps
<jcastro_> oh lol
<jcastro_> yes, yes it would
<jrwren> lol
<nullspace> what's pulling 20 amps? got a table saw?
<jcastro_> no, all my computers
<nullspace> ha
<jrwren> i think he has an openstack
<nullspace> or just a ton of hp mini servers
<jcastro_> just one hp mini
<jcastro_> but the i7 machine is like 9 amps on its own
<nullspace> +1kw PSUs
<krondor> all those crts with matrix screensavers do not come cheap :P
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> moar GPU for moar triangles!
<rick_h_> jcastro_: awesome on the wiring upgrade
<rick_h_> working out better for you?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: ah cool, so you did for sure only have 15A
<rick_h_> that's what it sounded like, glad it worked out
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-26
<rick_h_> morning party people
<rick_h_> die doctests die
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2012/10/26/open-metalcast-special-episode-halloween-2012/
<snap-l> If you listen to nothing else, please at least listen to the intro. :)
<rick_h_> .party
<rick_h_> bah flaky internet coming on strong today
<rick_h_> you'd think I was in a 3rd world country...or convention center
<jrwren> pain is good, right?
<rick_h_> tells you you're alive
<snap-l> UDS proper hasn't started yet, has it?
<rick_h_> no, next week
<snap-l> That's when the network will really be tested. :)
<rick_h_> sunday is meet/greet I think
<jrwren> hey i think that is same week as MS Build
<jrwren> coincidence? nope.
<jrwren> MS is trying to distract people from UDS
<rick_h_> sneaky sneaky
<brousch> I think the overlap of people who care about MS and who care about UDS is small
<snap-l> I think there's only 52 weeks of the year, and it's inevitable any two conferences may converge.
<brousch> snap-l: Obviously we need to limit the world to 52 conferences
<brousch> rick_h_: VirtualBox 4.2.2 is out. Hopefully it fixes your issues
<rick_h_> brousch: oh would be cool
<rick_h_> I ended up moving my work stuff back to a manual lxc due to those issues
<rick_h_> bah, have to wait for it to get into the repos
<brousch> Oracle has a repo for you
<rick_h_> but but but...
<brousch> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<rick_h_> I use the partner repos
<brousch> You know you want it. Just let Oracle slip into your sources.list
<brousch> What could possibly go wrong?
<rick_h_> :P
<jrwren> sphinx looks sweet. i may actually have to play with a contrived example
<jrwren> stop using virtual box. use kvm and if you want ui, virt-manager :p
<jrwren> virtualbox is from evil oracle. it wants to own you and hurt you.
<snap-l> jrwren: and if you want video performance, you use Virtualbox, and swallow hard whenever you see it boot up.
<brousch> I need to try kvm some day
<brousch> I've only ever used vmware and virtualbox
<jrwren> why would you want video performance? :)
<rick_h_> unity
<jrwren> wtf?
<brousch> You owe me a new keyboard
<jrwren> unity alone isn't an application.
<jrwren> what is the use case for the VM for which you want video performance?
<jrwren> server: obviously nonissue.   desktop: why run a desktop in VM?
<jrwren> i'm honestly asking because I'm trying to understand the use case.
<jrwren> I either can't see it, or i can't agree with the decision making :)
<snap-l> jrwren: Windows on Linux, test desktop instances, honeypots
<snap-l> Eclpse development that just disappears when you're done with it
<jrwren> snap-l: for webdev?
<snap-l> jrwren: For seeing what happens on a clean install
<snap-l> or for browsing stuff that you know would get your machine into trouble.
<jrwren> fair enough.
<jrwren> i feel for 99% of those cases, kvm and unity2d would work for me, but others surely feel different.
<brousch> unity2d is dead
<snap-l> brousch: Nah, they just use the softwre rendering like they always did
<brousch> Tell that to the guy last night with a 5 year old laptop that ran fine with 12.04 and runs like crap with 12.10
<brousch> Might be older
<snap-l> WHat video card?
<jrwren> unity2d is dead? what does that mean?
<snap-l> jrwren: No longer shipped with 12.10
<jrwren> don't make me fire up testdrive to see what desktop does.
<jrwren> well wtf does it do in testdrive?
<snap-l> In Virtualbox it uses a software renderer
<snap-l> at least with 12.04
<jrwren> testdrive.
<snap-l> What the hell is testdrive?
<jrwren> O_O
<jrwren> omg
<jrwren> apt-get install testdrive
<jrwren> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<snap-l> OK, that tells me it's a thing
<snap-l> what does it do?
<jrwren> 'TestDrive is a project that makes it very easy to download and run the latest daily Ubuntu development snapshot in a virtual machine.'
<brousch> What VM?
<jrwren> ' it can be configured to download and run any URL-access ISO in a virtual machine. But the primary goal is to provide a very simple method for allowing non-technical Ubuntu users to test and provide feedback on the current Ubuntu release under development.'
<jrwren> it uses libvirt
<jrwren> so kvm by default
<snap-l> jrwren: I'm not sure what it does. I don't run KVM at the moment
<jrwren> i'm firing it up right now.
<jrwren> y'all have enraged me :)
<snap-l> Must be a day ending in y,  then. :)
<jrwren> getting 30MBit to cdimages :)
<brousch> I will try this voodoo
<brousch> I am getting 0.9MBit
<brousch> lend me some bandwidth
<snap-l> Has anyone listened to the beginning of the halloween episode?
<brousch> I just downloaded it
<brousch> snap-l: I can fix your unpritable PDF
<snap-l> brousch: Oh, how so?
<brousch> PDFSerenityNow
<snap-l> Commercial?
<brousch> No, my project to fix stupid PDFs for printing
<brousch> https://sourceforge.net/p/pdfserenitynow/home/Home/
<brousch> can pip install it
<brousch> docs suck, but I can run it manually
<snap-l> That's cool.
<snap-l> Will check it out
<snap-l> funny enough, I did convert, but to png
<brousch> I go to TIFF because that's the preferred format for our plotter at work
<snap-l> Also, Imagemagick has a k at the end of it. :)
<snap-l> It makes it more majickal.
<snap-l> like carrying your loose change in a crown royal bag tied to your belt, and saying "Forsooth" a lot.
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> I shalt render unto thine so-called "parking meter" the silver coins of the realm so that my chariot may rest comfortably whilst my companions and I partake of the fine food of this establishment.
<_stink_> anyone else get bit by this urandom import bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/989856
<_stink_> i saw it pop up on a 10.04 machine yesterday.
<rick_h_> yea, I've hit that
<rick_h_> I had to rebuild the venv
<_stink_> any idea what happened?
<_stink_> yeah, same here
<_stink_> just went over the existing one
<rick_h_> yea, no idea
<_stink_> yikes
<_stink_> yeah, started after upgrade from 2.6.5-1ubuntu6 to 2.6.5-1ubuntu6.1 for python2.6, libpython2.6 packages for me
<_stink_> i had a pants crap moment there
<snap-l> IS anyone else habing problems with Dropbox?
<_stink_> looks like a fix from python 2.7.3 got backported to 10.04. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/954595
<jrwren> wow, 12.10 boots fast
<snap-l> btw: when dropbox goes down, it's is not a smart idea to think unlinking your computer might fix the problem.
<snap-l> Now waiting for everything to sync up again
<jrwren> ouch
<snap-l> Love looking at the support forums
<snap-l> I hope I never run into one of the guys on there, because frankly I want to kick his nuts into orbit
<snap-l> "A lot of people look like they're switching to Google Drive, I think I will too. F U Dropbox. I hope Google runs you into the ground.
<snap-l> Earlier: Andy Y.: No I am not able to access my files from my phone. And obviously, I wouldn't be attempting to use the website to access them if I was at my home computer.
<snap-l> So again, IF I CANNOT ACCESS MY FILES IN THE NEXT FEW MINUTES, I AM ABSOLUTELY CANCELING MY DROPBOX ACCOUNT TODAY AND SWITCHING TO ANOTHER ONLINE FILE STORAGE SERVICE. That's how important it is that I have them now.
<snap-l> Because poor planning on your part is Dropbox's fault.
<brousch> Those free account users can be harsh
<snap-l> He's a pro user
<jcastro_> it shouldn't redownload if you put it in the same spot
<jcastro_> it will check each file though, and that can take a bit
<snap-l> Yeah, it just had some fun syncing time
<snap-l> but no, it didn't re-download
<snap-l> That's U1's syncing tactic. ;)
<brousch> ouch
<greg-g> zing!
<snap-l> it only hurts because it's true.
<snap-l> though I still have a soft spot for U1
<snap-l> I just rarely use it
<greg-g> I'm going to be switching to git-annex for all of that
<snap-l> Only reason I'm so big on Dropbox now is because todotxt on Android uses it for the backend
<snap-l> so I can have my GTD stuff on my phone, and at work and such
<snap-l> works really wekk
<snap-l> well, even
<greg-g> really weak? ;)
<snap-l> Pthhppt
<snap-l> I'd prefer it used git, but I don't forsee that happening any time soon.
<brousch> gitting things done?
<snap-l> har har
<greg-g> wow, the internet isn't working too well here in North America today: http://internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm#graphs
<dzho> wow.
<greg-g> snap-l: git-annex is pretty sweet
<greg-g> much better than SparkleShare (just smarter)
<dzho> I funded a little of that, but haven't tried it.
<dzho> it was sort of "oh, sure, I'll just throw some money at it because Joey Hess
<greg-g> I'm not using the auto-sync stuff yet
<greg-g> yeah, totally, he's legit
<greg-g> I'm just using it to manage my Music and Video directories so far
<dzho> well, d-i maintainer
<dzho> I wish the Debian dunc tank experiment had gotten a better reception.
<greg-g> yeah, it was interesting
<snap-l> http://robin-d-laws.blogspot.com/2012/10/open-licensing-and-dramasystem-and.html#disqus_thread <-  greg-g
<greg-g> YUCK!
<greg-g> snap-l: that YUCK was for you
<snap-l> Why?
<greg-g> a mashup of two licenses, creating yet another incompatible share-alike?
<greg-g> ef that
<snap-l> Well, it we get something that's OGL
<snap-l> s/it/or/
<greg-g> he says a mashup of OGL and CC, not dual licensing (which is fine)
<snap-l> Oh there's all sorts of IP kerfluffle in that thread
<greg-g> dual license if you must to get around incompatibility issues (eg: OGL and CC:BY-SA), but making some unholy mashup of OGL+BY-SA legal code is NOT the right choice, and will fail
<greg-g> license proliferation is bad, remember kids
<snap-l> I've been trying to get around the FUD portion of the thread
<snap-l> The "If I CC-BY-SA, that means my characters are now CC-BY-SA"
<greg-g> right, games, especially board games, are a weird area in copyright law that I don't know enough about
<greg-g> suffice to say: shit ain't clear cut.
<snap-l> Well, and Hasbro's OGL is an interesting piece of work
<snap-l> it straddles making text and mechanics available, while covering bits that are part of trademark and trade-dress copyright.
<greg-g> just to be a jerk, trade dress is not copyright, a part of trademark ;)
<snap-l> Yes, you are correct
<greg-g> sorry :)
<snap-l> but you'd think it were when people talk about "copyright" and look-and-feel bullshit
<snap-l> and the OGL goes a long way to keep trademark part of copyright and licensing
<greg-g> right, people and/or the law is confused
<snap-l> Which means I can't call my in-game adversary a "Beholder", but I can have some fat orb that looks / sounds, and or feels like Beholder witht he serial numbers filed off
<juped> hi.
<brousch> Interesting http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/26/ubuntu-core-on-the-nexus-7/
<brousch> They actually want to replace the OS instead of sit on it like LinuxOnAndroid
<brousch> If the 7 had a SD card you could dual boot. Weak tablet.
<juped> not necessarily.
<juped> there's an adapter you can buy that's micro usb that turns it into a card reader.
<juped> insert an SD card loaded with ubuntu.
<juped> woila
<brousch> Dongle? What is this, an Apple device?
<rick_h_> hah
<juped> My coworker showed me it yesterday on his 7 tablet.
<juped> Only reason I know this.
<brousch> They probably have a patent on "Usage of a dongle to do anything useful with device"
<juped> heh yeah probably.
<brousch> Mostly I'm just jealous of rick_h_ and his 7
<jrwren> only the super nerds will want to do this.
<brousch> His Nexus7, just to be perfectly clear about it
<rick_h_> yea, several people have set it up
<rick_h_> I need my netflix/audible/etc device too much to debug power issues
<brousch> heh
<brousch> Too bad you can't do a netboot or something
<rick_h_> yea
<brousch> or if you could use grub to pick linux or android
<jrwren> you guys lied to me.
<jrwren> i still have unity-2d-common pkg.
<jrwren> its still there.
<snap-l> UNder 12.10?
<snap-l> also, is it selectable?
<jrwren> yes
<jrwren> i just got a pkg update for it
<snap-l> WEll, maybe it's for 13.04 then
<brousch> it's a fake
<rick_h_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<brousch> I like how a Canonical employee links to the authoritative source
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> google fu
<jrwren> bah, empty package
<jrwren> omgubuntu is auth source?
<snap-l> They've gotten better about "fact checking"
<snap-l> in that they'll at least ask Canonical about something. :)
<jrwren> ha! cool.
<brousch> Sorry, I forgot my </sarcastic> there
<jrwren> uses software render via llvmpipe
<jrwren> unity-2d-common was an effectively empty package (/usr/share/doc/ only) in quantal
<jrwren> i removed it :)
<snap-l> Yeah, Unity 2D was using llvmpipe too
<snap-l> but using QT to do the heavy lifting
<jrwren> oh
<derekv> has anyone ever heard of some system to manage deployments of a group of apps
<derekv> I'm looking for something where basically, I describe a bunch of different componants, say some databases and some middle and back end and some clients etc that all have interdependancies
<derekv> then I describe a "deployment scenario", which might be something along the lines of "grab version 2.0.14 of the WAR for fooService, deploy it on a tomcat thats on the same machine as its database (which should be postgres with version schema version 2), deploy the AwesomeRubyRestService from git commit 2bbef59 in an apache on a different box, tie it all to the dev tier business database server at ww.xx.yy.zz, and run all the androi
<derekv> and I click go
<derekv> and it spins up vertual machines etc
<derekv> i wonder if puppet does all this
<derekv> I don't think there is anything that really does what I have in mind, I'm betting lots of stuff out there does parts of it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-27
<jrwren> i think you just described juju
<jrwren> and cloudformation
<derekv> thanks
<rick_h_> derekv: juju :)
<tony-smlr> SMLR Live http://www.youtube.com/user/menders65?v=EOmSFK6ST_g
<snap-l> hello from the dealership
<snap-l> getting tbe 90 day service
<snap-l> Fun morning so far.
<snap-l> Dead rat from the cat next door
<snap-l> ran over a piece of bumper cladding
<snap-l> How's your morning (or afternoon in rick_h_'s case)
<Blazeix> i installed windows 8 and don't outright hate it
<snap-l> I think it takes some time to hate it
<snap-l> but I'm willing to give it an open mind
<Blazeix> yeah, it was definitely that way for me for gnome 3
<rick_h_> howdy all
<rick_h_> it's good evening. Almost dinner time
<rick_h_> tired from walking all over town today
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/photos/112719704219936118281/albums/5804022680256262193?banner=pwa pics
<brousch> https://picasaweb.google.com/102663141609195877664/ShamusHalloweenTableau
<brousch> rick_h_: LEGO store in Europe?
<jrwren> 90 day service? wtf is that?
<rick_h_> brousch: Lego (trademarked in capitals as LEGO) is a popular line of construction toys manufactured by The Lego Group, a privately held company based in Billund, Denmark
<rick_h_> brousch: so supposedly 'the biggest lego store in the world'
<rick_h_> though it's like 20% bigger than the one in the mall by us so nothing that crazy
<greg-g> jrwren: I assume the checkup/tuning you get after you buy a new car.
<greg-g> you know how they say not to drive faster than 60 mph the first XXXX miles? same thing ;)
<snap-l> har har
<snap-l> Playing Xonotic. Deathtongue's Domain if anyone's interested
<Blazeix> i'll join in a sec
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-28
<Blazeix> well, i would if i could find that server
<snap-l> That sucls
<snap-l> That sucls
<snap-l> I thought I had it opened.
<Blazeix> yeah, i actually googled that server name, and the only result was your identica post talking about it
<Blazeix> so i'm pretty sure you made it up :)
<snap-l> hahaha
<Blazeix> are you on 0.6.0?
<Blazeix> i was wondering if it was a server/client version issue
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm on 0.6.0
<snap-l> I had it open 26000 TCP only
<snap-l> one sec.
<snap-l> ok, try again
<Blazeix> nope. you can check here: http://dpmaster.deathmask.net/?game=xonotic
<snap-l> wtf
<Blazeix> you have 'sv_public' set to 1, and the 'net_address ...' line commented out, right?
<Blazeix> i admin the 'rhnoise' xonotic server, and those were the server-listing related cfgs, i think
<snap-l> I was using the "Create Server" settings
<snap-l> There we go
<Blazeix> oh, yeah, the settings i mentioned are for dedicated
<Blazeix> yep, i see it now
<snap-l> macro dude
<snap-l> thanks
<Blazeix> man, you are wicked with the hagar
<Blazeix> i blow myself up with that gun more often than the enemy
<snap-l> Gre
<snap-l> beh
<snap-l> tbanm you
<snap-l> i suck with everythinf else though
<rick_h_> afternoon
<snap-l> morning
<rick_h_> party
<snap-l> Whassup?
<rick_h_> hacking in the lobby
<rick_h_> tired...
<rick_h_> debating on napping but want to give them time to clean the room up
<snap-l> heh, busy morning?
<rick_h_> just more walking around town. Visited a museum and did some shopping
<rick_h_> and now I'm spent
<snap-l> Yeah, I'll bet.
<snap-l> Enjoying COpenhagen?
<rick_h_> yea, so so
<rick_h_> nice last couple of days
<rick_h_> bah, wish I could find where the battery went in 12.10 annoying to not know how much charge I've got
<snap-l> Apparently I'm imeding progress, so I'll bbl.
<snap-l> back
<brousch> snap-l: You startled me https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/screenshot-11.png
<rick_h_> he's living in side-ways land
<snap-l> Heh. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-21
<cmaloney> I think everytime someone mentions pattern a kitten gets its face blown off with a shotgun
<waf> relevant article http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?DesignPatternsAreMissingLanguageFeatures
<cmaloney> I'm not sure I agree with that either
<cmaloney> I think of patterns the same way that I think of "poetry" or "sonnet"
<cmaloney> Someone writes a sonnet: it conforms to certain expectations and certain "rules"
<cmaloney> ergo it falls under the literary taxonomy of "sonnet"
<cmaloney> but if someone decides to deviate from it, it's technically no longer a sonnet
<cmaloney> bad poetry? That's a different argument altogether
<cmaloney> but folks could argue until the sun explodes on whether it's a sonnet, or something else.
<cmaloney> And that doesn't change the fact that I think most modern poetry is shit.
<waf> "design pattern" is has a loose definition, so i suspect both sides of the argument could come up with supporting examples
<cmaloney> yep
<waf> but regardless, i find that mapping of patterns -> language features pretty fascinating
<cmaloney> I think it's an overloaded (and potentially charged) term
<derekv> yes (to all comments.  except the assesment of most poetry.  on which I reserve my opinion at this time.)
<derekv> "there was once a man named dave..."
<cmaloney> GOod morning
<jjesse> morning
<ColonelPanic001> 'morning
<cmaloney> Morning
<jrwren> GOOD MORNING #ubuntu-us-mi !!!
<greg-g> you're up late
<jrwren> oh i've been up and working for a little while. Just too busy to check irc until now
<greg-g> jrwren: unfortunately for me, irc == work sometimes
<jrwren> our irc server is private. I use a different irssi in a different tmux, so I service that IRC separately.
<greg-g> jrwren: good idea...
<greg-g> I've begun thinking about delineating myself to two or more identities
<greg-g> I have two (well 3) browser profiles (one for work, one for personal, and one for banking only)
<greg-g> that's mostly because of my work's use of hosted gmail/gapps accounts, and I didn't want to mix the streams there
<jrwren> i like to work and bank at places where that isn't necessary :)
<jrwren> but I did hear work might be getting a little crazy on that.
<cmaloney> I use a separate browser for my banking
<cmaloney> though a separate profile might be handy if there's no danger of overlap
<jrwren> I'm not sure if I'm willing to start looking for different work if they force me to run some agent on my work cmoputer.
<cmaloney> At ALU they had some special VPN client nonsense that you needed to run in order to use their network
<cmaloney> but at least they gave me a laptop that was already configured.
<greg-g> oh geez, we don't have that issue, but it's mostly my own paranoia of "oh wait, this youtube I'm watching about whatever over lunch, is this being recorded by my personal or work google account?"
<cmaloney> Ford's network was a little more strict. You had to route all of your traffic through there.
<jrwren> i'm crazy:https://gist.github.com/jrwren/7086567
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yes
<greg-g> https://blog.wikimedia.org/2013/10/21/rfp-new-datacenter-continental-us/
<jrwren> https://plus.google.com/+GoogleIdeas/posts/YW3mAmovYgF  www.digitalattackmap.com/   <-- my data
<cmaloney> http://mightygodking.com/index.php/2008/10/20/mgk-versus-his-adolescent-reading-habits/
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ^^
<rick_h_> cmaloney: lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-22
<rick_h_> no party like a west coast party...
<greg-g> rick_h_: you're over here?
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, burlingame for the sprint week
<greg-g> burlingame? wow
<greg-g> odd choice
<rick_h_> yea, kind of sucky one. Works out with the strike, close enough to not need BART
<rick_h_> but man there's one strip you can get to walking
<rick_h_> with 5 or 6 places to eat, and 10 nail salons
<greg-g> :) yeah, no BART sucks
<greg-g> haha
<rick_h_> going to head over to the olark bbq tomorrow
<rick_h_> looks like I can caltrain it up there
<rick_h_> I'm not sure I could get used to an hour to go 15mi
<greg-g> whoa, an hour? that sounds wrong
<greg-g> no express trains?
<greg-g> but still, it was only an hour-20 from MTV to SF
<greg-g> on the 'local' train
<rick_h_> well going off google maps I'm getting realy odd directions
<rick_h_> to 76 S Park St, San Francisco, CA 94107
<greg-g> huh
<rick_h_> from 1333 Old Bayshore Hwy, Burlingame, CA 94010
<rick_h_> like take the train down a bit, then back up?
 * rick_h_ is confused
<greg-g> what time of day?
<rick_h_> well doing directions right now, around 6pm tomorrow
<greg-g> that will change things a long
<rick_h_> ah, /me found the 'change times' thing
<rick_h_> hmm, are the busses going? I thought someone said they would not be
<greg-g> haha, that bus taking you from your hotel to the train station does a stupid little loop there at the end
<greg-g> nah, busses are fine, they're going
<greg-g> just the BART
<rick_h_> ah ok, well someone said something about some buses being part of "bay area transit"
<rick_h_> but yea, if I can figure out how to do it, looks like an hour-ish to go 15mi to olark tomorrow night
<rick_h_> gotta <3 it heh
<greg-g> weird
<greg-g> only a 20 minute train ride, at least
<rick_h_> ah, yea. It's all about getting to the train.
<rick_h_> wonder why I can't get on at the broadway caltrain station on the map
<greg-g> trains must not stop there during rush hour ish
<rick_h_> more burlingame suck-i-tude
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> there's a good brazilian bbq place down there we went to once
<greg-g> $30 all you can eat, dang good meat
<rick_h_> hah, cool
<rick_h_> actually, now that I look at the olark invite it's 4pm-7pm and with that hour I can't possibly get there until 7pm
<rick_h_> bah, stupid work sprint. I want to travel and see stuff lol
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Morning
<brousch> rick_h_: Oh master of good syntax, which looks better to you? https://github.com/Kovak/buildozer/commit/7808c3b3cb4a99286c110f494a2f016d3cb78d88
<cmaloney> brousch: Ugh
<cmaloney> BTW: Since rick_h_ is off in the land of SFOz, that means CHC will need to go on without him
<cmaloney> Do we still want to meet at the Starbucks on Woodward, or somewhere else?
<cmaloney> I'm OK with sticking around there, as it does appear to have some benefits
<cmaloney> not the least of which is that it's on Woodward. :)
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> brousch: line 404 has to go above because it's got a hidden 'else' at the end of it
<rick_h_> that's non-obvious and should be moved out to a block of logic so that it's more clear.
<brousch> I don't like inline ifs
<rick_h_> brousch: they're not bad if the line doesn't wrap
<rick_h_> but with the wrap, dense content here already, it's a recipe for a 'duh wtf' moment
<brousch> Yeah,. very short ones
<rick_h_> but things like name = request.get('name') else 'Anon'
<rick_h_> are perfectly cool imo
<brousch> He is replacing my longer version in the red with the inline version in green
<brousch> Anyways, what are you doing in San Fran?
<rick_h_> work sprint
<cmaloney> I thought you were on Verizon? :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: :P
<rick_h_> yep, sure am and getting lovely 4g coverage all night long!
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> cmaloney: Ting is saving me about $120/mo (excluding phone purchase price), but the coverage is really poor
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm finding the coverage can be a bit wanting, especially inside certain buildings
<cmaloney> but overall I'm pretty pleased.
<cmaloney> I just wish Sprint would get their shit together in this area.
<brousch> And here
<cmaloney> You have 4G coverage. You're good. ;)
<cmaloney> We don't even have that.
<brousch> I have squat
<brousch> Maybe if I go to the heart of downtown GR when it's not busy
<widox> cmaloney: I thought the Starbucks was decent enough - other then going downtown RO I'm not sure of other options
<cmaloney> widox: Yeah. The only other option that springs to mind is the Barnes and Noble on JOhn R.
<cmaloney> The Biggby on John R is just too small
<cmaloney> wiki - Hawaiian word for information graveyard.
<greg-g> hey!
<greg-g> (it's true)
<greg-g> except in one notable exception
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> I love Wikipedia. That's because it has a lot of caretakers
<cmaloney> If our internal wiki had 1/10th of the care that any topic related to Star Wars has we'd be golden.
<greg-g> totally, that's the thing, you need wiki gnomes
<greg-g> wiki gardeners
<cmaloney> I'm convinced that there are more characters dedicated to fictional universes than our own. ;)
<cmaloney> But that's another topic for another time
<greg-g> write what you know
<cmaloney> True dat.
<rick_h_> I prefer gnomes to gardeners
<rick_h_> less chance of them hitting on my wife :P
<brousch> rick_h_: You don't know many gnomes, do you
<cmaloney> You might want to re-think that
<cmaloney> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f439/ <- Hawt
<brousch> I saw a zombie U-M football gnome at Meijer
<cmaloney> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vh3uU1XgSIw/TdqwSyKbo4I/AAAAAAAABX4/yh39hccmYKo/w538-h720-no/Picture+249.jpg
<brousch> That's gonna look good on your company's Internet log
<cmaloney> Adn that's why I ssh tunnel. ;)
<cmaloney> More for their sanity. ;)
<cmaloney> Ah, it must be Apple release time
<cmaloney> Internet has gone to crap.
<brousch> All of the hipster douchebags just ran to the conference room?
<cmaloney> No, I can't get ti images.google.com
<cmaloney> or arstechnica
<cmaloney> huh. Now I can
<cmaloney> Ah well
<jrwren> oh oh , can I upgrade yet?!?!?!
<brousch> Yes you can! http://goo.gl/nduHS
<cmaloney> har har
<jrwren> free mavriks...i just died a happy heart attack
<cmaloney> ?
<cmaloney> For those of us who have no idea what you're talking about?
<cmaloney> Ah, OS X update
<brousch> They are taking Ubuntu names now?
<greg-g> alright, seriously gnome, I'm going to leave you if you keep making dumb choices
<greg-g> 1) removing alt-click dragging of windows (have to open dconf to set it back from super-click)
<greg-g> 2) putting a stupid headphones icon next to the volume level icon? why?
<brousch> It's Gnome's way or the highway
<greg-g> probably more, but I'mma just going to stop here
<brousch> KDE welcomes you
<greg-g> yeah, maybe
<brousch> Even Ubuntu touch is qt. Come to the future
<jrwren> i should relaly try kubuntu again soon
<jrwren> i've not used it in years.
<jrwren> xubuntu is great
<jrwren> lubuntu is great too :)
<brousch> Too much manual work on a laptop with those
<brousch> They are fine for VMs
<jrwren> is it?
<jrwren> and desktop
<brousch> Probably
<brousch> Do people still use desktops? i thought they stopped selling those
<jrwren> we build them ourselves.
<jrwren> or we spend $2999 for a mac pro, cuz... cuz... oh right, cuz its Assembled in USA
<cmaloney> I haven't played with straight GNOME in years
<cmaloney> but from the sound of it I'm not going to be happy
<greg-g> I don't understand how this is possible: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1050/
<greg-g> rick_h_: ^^ ?
<rick_h_> greg-g: looking, having issues loading atm
<greg-g> basically, "sudo pip install something && something" gets me ImportError: No module names something
<rick_h_> greg-g: hmm, package did something wonky?
 * greg-g shrugs, "Successfully installed taskhelm"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-23
<derekv> recently i've been trying a thing, every time i get upset about some stupid lack of correct and reasonable mouse or mouse+key function, like alt-drag or or focus follows mouse
<derekv> I remind myself I shouldnt use the mouse.
<cmaloney> evening
<gamerchick02> howdy cmaloney
<cmaloney> greg-g: Likely it didn't like being installed in /usr/local/
<gamerchick02> i updated to 13.10 . it's nice. did a clean install instead of an upgrade (also had some issues with the xorg edgers ppa so i decided to give my computer the clean treatment. ran a backup and did the install and... everything is working fine. just Trillian for Linux is acting hinky but it's a beta so oh well.
<cmaloney> or your pip is tied to a different Python instance
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Very cool
<gamerchick02> it is.
<gamerchick02> i remember when installing ubuntu was... eventful.
<gamerchick02> ahem.
<gamerchick02> AND it seems to be playing well with my ATI 7770. so that's a huge plus
<greg-g> cmaloney: huh, not sure how to find that out, I'll look tomorrow
<rick_h_> party
<brousch> cmaloney: http://wrongsideofmemphis.com/2013/10/23/python-wizard/
<cmaloney> morning
<brousch> yes
<cmaloney> BTW: CHC at the Woodward Ave Starbucks (north of 13 mile Road)
<cmaloney> 8pm-10pm
<brousch> I will not be able to attend
<trevlar> I'll be there
<cmaloney> Cool
<cmaloney> and brousch You're excused. This time.
<brousch> cmaloney: You never come to my meetings :P
<cmaloney> Because your meetings aren't awesome like our meetings. ;)
<cmaloney> (That's not true)
<brousch> hah
<cmaloney> If it wasn't 2+ hours each way, I'd love to come to your meetings
<rick_h_> party party
<cmaloney> Howdy.
<cmaloney> How's the trip so far?
<rick_h_> meh
<rick_h_> I'm in the black hole of the bay area
<rick_h_> everything is a 30+min walk from here, even coffee
<cmaloney> Ugh
<brousch> geez
<rick_h_> yea, it's kind of a ugh trip.
<rick_h_> thinking of making the hour commute into proper SF tonight so maybe it'll look up
<brousch> Not hanging out with greg-g?
<rick_h_> no, he's up north
<rick_h_> even farther away
<cmaloney> Well, BART is running now right?
<cmaloney> I mean, they had their photo op and everything
<widox> rick_h_: stick you just outside of fun == forced team bonding :p
<greg-g> rick_h_: I forgot that I was going to be in Palo Alto today, so I drove by you this morning :)
<brousch> snub!
<greg-g> palo alto isn't much closer than SF proper to where rick_h_ is
<greg-g> and I have a coworker with, so stopping by for dinner might not be an option :/
<jrwren> another fun with fanzoo night, and another jcastro absense.
<brousch> Ah, now I see why  rick_h_ is in SF https://www.eventbrite.com/event/8938393977/
<cmaloney> God, that link has been flying all over the place.
<greg-g> what is it?
 * greg-g is scared now
<greg-g> just showed up in the wmf staff irc channel too
<cmaloney> Hackers and Hookers
<cmaloney> costume party
<cmaloney> hilarity ensures
<cmaloney> ensues, rather
<greg-g> blurgh
<rick_h_>  greg-g we're heading into town tonight. Spend the $$, taking a cab down in and hopefully hit up the pier area after dinner
<cmaloney> highlights: girls are lited in teh same list as beer
<rick_h_> greg-g: I figure I've flown in here 3 times now, I need to see some of SF so I can say "I've been there" vs "I've been *through* there"
<dzho> rick_h_: you aren't vegetarian are you?
<rick_h_> dzho: no
<cmaloney> dzho: Obviously you haven't met rick_h_
<dzho> heh
<rick_h_> :)
<dzho> just checking
<greg-g> rick_h_: :)
<rick_h_> hey, I've been to vietnamese and korean for dinner so far
<rick_h_> I'm outside my wheel house
<cmaloney> We met up the day before his wife gave birth to their son at Famous Daves
<dzho> because I recommend The Greens up at Ft. Mason area in SF even if you aren't vegetarian, but it's a sure winner if you are.
<rick_h_> and keeping up my 'table only has chopsticks' each night record
<rick_h_> yea, I think the plan is to head to 'the mission', whatever that is, and yelp our way to a good meal then cable car to pier area?
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Oh, does this mean another run to Noble Fish?
<greg-g> rick_h_: good burritos in the mission
<rick_h_> cmaloney: hah, yea. I tried a local place to my house and it failed :(
<greg-g> it's where all the hipsters are
<rick_h_> greg-g: oooh, good. I've been saying I want some good mexican
<rick_h_> oh yay, I can stick out from all the hipsters
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, there's precious few sushi restaurants that I'd trust out here.
<greg-g> why? fish is fresher out here
<dzho> I've come to understand there is one requirement for decent sushi, as far as location.
<cmaloney> greg-g: I mean in MI
<greg-g> oh
<dzho> you need to be close enough to a major airport
 * greg-g is at a conf
<rick_h_> greg-g: the jenkins conf?
<rick_h_> greg-g: or something else?
<greg-g> jenkins, yeah
<rick_h_> greg-g: cool, diana marsh is tweeting from there.
<rick_h_> (ran SRT solutions before moving to netflix)
<dzho> I've had great sushi in Lexington, KY and in MPLS, neither of which is at all intuitive, unless you cherchez l'aérodrome
<cmaloney> it's not impossible, but it seems like the closer you are to Japan the easier it becomes. :)
<cmaloney> Much like how the Tim Hortons get better when you get closer to the mothership
<greg-g> oh!
<greg-g> Diana
<greg-g> I should find her
<greg-g> I'll tell her you and jay say hi ;)
<jrwren> Dianne, not Diana
<greg-g> that's what I thought
<jrwren> and yes, tell her I say hi and that MI misses her and I'll see her in January.
<mathomastech> Hey rick_h_   did you get my message on G+?
<rick_h_> mathomastech: yea, at sprints in CA right now. Haven't had time to get back to you. I did respond in IRC, didn't realize you had missed it
<greg-g> E_TOOMANYCOMMUNICATIONCHANNELS
<mathomastech> rick_h_: Yea, the computer I had it running on lost power before I had a chance to see it, and coulnt find any logs.
<waf> mathomastech: weechat logs to ~/.weechat/logs
<mathomastech> waf: I had checked there. I have all my room logs, but not private message logs. Ill double check when I am at that computer tomorrow
<waf> it should be of the format irc.freenode.nick.weechatlog
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-24
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> I think the Starbucks thing may need to be rethought
<cmaloney> Managed to luck into a table here
<greg-g> http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2013/10/22/open-source-proliferation-problem/
<trevlar> http://fitztrev.github.io/ubuntu-irc-logs/
<waf> trevlar++
<widox> waf: hola
<waf> widox: test
<greg-g> rick_h_: does your team use any specific dev methodology? You have in-person sprints, but do ya'll also do the 1-2 week sprint idea? Still use LP for managing those sprints?
<rick_h_> greg-g: so I think it's just kanban + agile? We do have 1-2 week "features" we break into single branch-ish kanban cards we move across the board from study, coding, review, landing/qa, done
<rick_h_> greg-g: but we don't really call them sprints
<jrwren> scrumban!
<brousch> jrwren: Is there a charity I can give to to help you get over that ailment?
<jrwren> this does not work for me. is it supposed to in 12.04.2 ? http://techxana.blogspot.com/2012/09/ubuntu-12-dhclient-logging-options.html
<greg-g> jrwren: is that an endorsement?
<greg-g> "In the case of decentralized teams, stage-illustration software such as Assembla, ScrumWorks, Rational Team Concert or JIRA in combination with Jira Agile." oh no! my only floss option is JIRA?!
<greg-g> from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrum_%28software_development%29#Scrum-ban
<cmaloney> Did someone wave the magic scrum wand?
<cmaloney> Seems we're also "doing Scrum"
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, we don't use open source kanban/etc.
<rick_h_> leankit.com
<cmaloney> (and Jira is only this side of OSS)
<greg-g> cmaloney: well, being a little more reactive to reality, for us. Also, our team needs something to help us stay on task.
<greg-g> we're your typical fire-fighting team (the "Platform/Core" team) so we're the ones called in when shit breaks and people don't know how to fix it immediately
<greg-g> but, we also have things we need to build, so, yeah
<jrwren> agile with a capital A is bullshit.
<jrwren> the only agile I care about are the 4 values defined in the agile manifesto.
<jrwren> as for scrum or scrumban, yes, they are fine methodologies
<jrwren> implementing them can be challenging
<cmaloney> I think Agile got the same problems as some of the other methodologies, namely this idea of purity in implementation
<cmaloney> That and XP
<cmaloney> "Thou shalt have a 10 person team for a two person project"
<cmaloney> "And thou shalt not call it 'Agile' unless thou has delinated these roles to ten separate people"
<greg-g> jrwren: that's my perspective as well
<greg-g> cmaloney: yeah, we ain't pure :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: that is why...
<jrwren> agile with a capital A is bullshit.
<cmaloney> That moment you find someone on G+, think it would be interesting to follow them, and then get hit with a stream of political posts
<greg-g> that moment when you think about doing something on G+, open it up, and run away screaming
<cmaloney> Hey now. :)
<greg-g> you feel icky when someone says scrum, I feel icky when someone says G+ ;)
<cmaloney> I didn't say I felt icky about scrum
<greg-g> hehe
<cmaloney> just that i've heard it a lot lately
<cmaloney> And nothing wrong with G+. It's actually a nice community
<brousch> greg-g: Where do you converse with fellow nerds?
<cmaloney> that said, i follow a shit-ton of gamers
<greg-g> brousch: right here, on IRC
<brousch> But there's no pictures!
<cmaloney> Used to be identi.ca, but people fell off that wagon.
<greg-g> ASCII ART!
<greg-g> also, yeah, identi.ca, but too quiet
<greg-g> apparently quittr.se (statusnet based) is pretty popular
<greg-g> but, I think full of mega chatters, the likes of whats his name from that one outlaw podcast
<cmaloney> fabsh
<greg-g> yeah, him
<cmaloney> We are a federation of microbloggers who care about ethics and solidarity and want to quit the centralised capitalistic services. We've been around since 2010 and will always be non-profit.
<cmaloney> And... no.
<cmaloney> (from http://quitter.se)
<greg-g> what's wrong with being non-profit?
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> scrum is just a to short of scrotum
 * _stink_ steals that
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live on Google Hangouts On Air  http://www.youtube.com/embed/f_mJKAzO42g and Audio Stream  http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming  IRC Chat on Freenode Channel #smlr
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-25
<gamerchick02> well i fixed my music not playing issue in banshee. solution: reimport the music collection.
<gamerchick02> *sigh*
<trevlar> morning
<trevlar> just rolled out the ubuntu app that I've been working on to the entire office!
<trevlar> everyone on ltsp, anyway
<brousch> Ubuntu app?
<brousch> A desktop GUI program?!
<trevlar> yep
<brousch> So you're that guy!
<brousch> When you go to a conference and the speaker asks "Who is still making desktop GUI apps?" there's always 1 guy who puts his hand up
<trevlar> haha
<jrwren> that was me until 2yrs ago
<jrwren> but all the best apps are dsektop.
<brousch> Yeah, just most people have moved to web and mobile
<trevlar> well it's in node-webkit so it's sort of a hybrid I guess
<cmaloney> LIAR! It's not a true desktop app!
<cmaloney> Also THANK YOU FOR PUTTING US CLOSER TO THE SINGULARITY
<cmaloney> (herumph)
<trevlar> :)
<jrwren> node-webkit?!?  sounds facinating.
<trevlar> cross platform desktop apps in html/js/css!
<trevlar> works pretty well
<jrwren> sounds awesome.
<brousch> Wordpress r0x! "Of the 14 states running their own health insurance marketplaces, five — Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Maryland, Colorado and Hawaii — decided to use WordPress to power their sites. "
<cmaloney> How exactly would one run a Rx via Wordpress?
<rick_h_> plugins!
<jrwren> OMG!!! when ubuntu packaging works... its like super happy awesome fun time... and when it doesn't, its hell.
<jrwren> this is a works day. YAY
<jrwren> i just back ported uwsgi from saucy to precise. Now i gotta remember how to get it into my PPA
<rick_h_> woot
<jrwren> hrm... but I don't have a source pcakge from which to generate changes :(
<jrwren> i wish there was a command to fetch that.
<rick_h_> apt-get source?
<rick_h_> or is that not avail because you built it? /me is confused
<jrwren> but I'm on a different version than I want to fetch for
<rick_h_> download src package from original source via web?
<jrwren> gonna
<jrwren> just gonna find the source pkg on us.archive....
<jrwren> that worked well.
<jrwren> its too bad there isn't some tool, becuase I HAD checked out from lp bzr
<rick_h_> jrwren: then you should have been able to build a source package
<jrwren> nope
<jrwren> its quilt style and so it says can't find orig.tar.gz
<jrwren> anyone ever image saucy-server-cloudimg-amd64.img to USB and boot from it?
<gamerchick02> uh, no. i burned mine to a DVD (no free thumb drives)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-26
<waf> is your question about how to do that in general, or whether that specific image works? if the former, you can just 'dd' it.
<rick_h_> yea, dd ftw
<rick_h_> sudo dd if=ubuntu-13.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc
<rick_h_> from history
<jrwren> i'm wondering if cloudimg works that way
<jrwren> sounds like I should just try and find out :)
<derekv> =3 ,.o089"
<greg-g> uh huh ;)
<derekv> looking at this brand, plant technologies.  Thai.
<derekv> it has like no reviews
<derekv> the last time i bought something with specs too good for its price (a samsung small office laser printer), it worked great for about a year then just became a PITA
<greg-g> derekv: what is it?
<derekv> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1EA0YA7292
<derekv> probably just get an 8 port
<derekv> bbl
<greg-g> I meant what kind of thing (tethering right now, so IRC is best ;) )
<cmaloney> Apparently the Caribou / Peets in Downtown Royal Oak ran into landlord lease renegotiation issues
<cmaloney> acc to my dad
<cmaloney> so it may never open as a peets
<derekv> greg-g: its a switch
<derekv> i want a high quality 1gbe switch with at least 8 ports, lacp and 802.1q tagging, more features a plus.
<jrwren> derekv: cisco 3550?
<derekv> i can't do cisco
<derekv> too many bad experiances
<derekv> jrwren: looks like the HP 1910 series
<derekv> is a really good value
<derekv> a little more than the noname brand but very good reputation
<jrwren> is this for home or work?
<jrwren> derekv: what about juniper?
<derekv> home
<derekv> hoping to get something that works for a while
<derekv> desktop switches always die on me
<derekv> juniper i don't know anything about
<derekv> i think the 1910 is overkill enough
<derekv> its probably the correct amount of overkill.
<derekv> it has 802.1s multiple spanning tree protocol but doesn't cost 5k
<gamerchick02> my macbook is at microcenter. has anyone else gotten computers serviced there?
<jrwren> derekv: i've had great luck with the trendnet green series.
<jrwren> $35 instead of $150+
<jrwren> gamerchick02: i've not. for a mac, I think I'd prefer genius bar.
<jrwren> gamerchick02: apple has TONS of money. if htey screw something up, they will fix it and not charge you tons :)
<jrwren> derekv: you realize you can just run STP on your linux systems, then you don't need an expensive switch to do it.
<gamerchick02> the work is free
<gamerchick02> it's a drive replace
<gamerchick02> i went to upgrade to mavericks and ran the flash update thing beforehand and got an error.
<jrwren> oh, cool. i'm sure it will be fine.
<jrwren> I got that too, but then it rebooted and upgraded just fine.
<gamerchick02> jrwren, nearest genius (apparently) Sommerset mall and I'm... not comfortable there. too ritzy-fritzy for me.
<jrwren> ha! i love somerset
<jrwren> i like going into Sax and trying on $1600 coats
<gamerchick02> BUT i was a good girl and DID NOT upgrade to the newest Nexus 7.
<gamerchick02> i did get a new dvi cable for my computer. :-P
<gamerchick02> i can't afford a $1600 coat so i don't even bother.
<jrwren> i can't either, but its fun to try it on.
<gamerchick02> true
<jrwren> plus, I LOVE the dirty looks from teh sales people
<gamerchick02> i don't dress up for the mall though. i'm kinda scrubby for Somerset. :-P
<jrwren> cuz they look at me, and its obvious I can't afford
<jrwren> but, what are they gonna do? they can't kick me out.
<jrwren> me too.
<gamerchick02> they can make you feel uncomfortable though!
<jrwren> holes in my 15yr old tee shirt :)
<gamerchick02> HAH
<gamerchick02> i'd get a glance like "oh, you buy your clothes at JC Penny *sneer*"
<jrwren> nope.
<jrwren> they can TRY to make me feel uncomfortable
<jrwren> i'm above that.
<gamerchick02> really?
<gamerchick02> hah!!
<gamerchick02> maybe i'd feel better if i had someone who just didn't care with me.
<gamerchick02> :-P
<gamerchick02> ugh i do not want to do my laundry
<gamerchick02> BUT it will not get done if i don't do it. so there's that
<gamerchick02> and i have a stupid question: why do i have double icons for some programs in my dash on ubuntu?
<gamerchick02> like i have two icons for the Store.
<gamerchick02> and two for Clementine
<cmaloney> Damn cat
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> Managed to burrow into our box spring
<rick_h_> oops
<cmaloney> So when I lifted it she barreled down as gravity took her
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: We go to Sommerset all the time
<cmaloney> and I wear geek shirts
<cmaloney> Honestly I couldn't care less if someone thinks ill of me because I don't have designer clothes
<cmaloney> I figure I'd rather advertise something I actually give a shit about than someone's luxury brand
<cmaloney> I don't get paid for their advertisinig, so fuck 'em.
<gamerchick02> that's a good point, cmaloney.
<gamerchick02> it is sleeting. i'm currently glad i'm home and not out.
<greg-g> I wish it were sleeting here
<greg-g> sunny and warm, boohoo
<waf> can you feel the jealousy rays emanating from my general direction?
<greg-g> waf: not quite, the sun rays are too warm for me to feel yours.
<gamerchick02> hah
<gamerchick02> gonna finish laundry and watch Doc Martin. i'll be back in a bit i do think
<gamerchick02> Woot. IRC from the tablet.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-27
<cmaloney> W00t. Hung up my Cloudkicker poster, and hung a picture that was under the bed since we moved.
<cmaloney> current feeling: accomplished
<greg-g> cmaloney: nice!
<rick_h_> morning, getting back on eastern time. Wheeee...can I go back to bed?
<rick_h_> my one ok pic from the trip http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/10515827053/in/photostream/
<rick_h_> of course I didn't realize until I got back that it was the bay bridge and not the golden gate
<rick_h_> doh!
<waf> hey look, google's secret data center. prepare to be liquidated.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That's a really nice picture
<gamerchick02> morning cmaloney... tho it's like 2:20. :-P
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Would you be mad if J tried to paint that photo?
<gamerchick02> dang, i like that pic, rick_h_
<gamerchick02> awesome
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Shush... Let me be deluded.
<gamerchick02> hah!
<gamerchick02> i'm making chicken soup so it's not morning.
<gamerchick02> :-P
<rick_h_> cmaloney: no, no reaons I'd care
<brousch> What if her painting earns her $100,000 and she gives you no credit and then she kills your dog because you threaten to expose her?
<rick_h_> brousch: well in that case, I'll have to cry, run away and move to portland to escape the shame. Poor me.
<brousch> How can you think of portland on a day like today?
<rick_h_> because I always think of portland :)
<brousch> It's basically perfect weather in GR today: Sunny, light breeze, 50F
<brousch> colorful leaves
<brousch> no bugs
<gamerchick02> Portland is awesome
<gamerchick02> and brousch, it's about the same here. i think more clouds.
<gamerchick02> why can't it be this way all year?
<rick_h_> perma-fall. I'll take it
<gamerchick02> me too!
<gamerchick02> everything is apple cider and nothing hurts.
<brousch> I can undertand thinking portland when it's 90F and humid, or there's 3ft of snow in my driveway, but not today
<gamerchick02> :) today is perfect.
<rick_h_> brousch: do you think about how sweet it'd be to have a tesla when you're at the pump? Or when you see one sitting in front of you?
<brousch> No. It would take about 200 years to pay for itself compared to my car
<derekv> hardly anyone on ebay seems to understand ebay.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_bid
<derekv> this has annoyed me ever since the beginning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-20
<cmaloney> hola
<brousch> Poor wolfger. My last move might make him cry
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> rick_h_: Are you home?
<rick_h_> brousch: yep, party from the normal office desk
<brousch> Just in time to rake all the leaves!
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i'm afraid i'm getting roundly whooped this game
<brousch> Maybe
<brousch> I don't think you're doing so badly
<brousch> rick_h_: What software do you guys use for your fancy gantt charts or burndown charts or that sort of thing?
<rick_h_> brousch: no idea, we don't do them in our team
 * brousch was expecting the usual rick-approved list
<mrgoodcat> matplotlib
<mrgoodcat> python only pls
<cmaloney> numpy?
<mrgoodcat> FUUUUU
<mrgoodcat> brousch: this is so frustrating
<cmaloney> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/GanttPV/0.1
<brousch> mrgoodcat: I was a little worried about where you were going there. Luckily I found an out
<jrwren> burndown charts are for bad managers. rick_h isn't one of those.
<brousch> That actually typifies most of the game
<mrgoodcat> i was trying to sneak in
<mrgoodcat> turns out it was a bad idea
<mrgoodcat> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<cmaloney> https://axeheaven.com/store/miniature-drums/neil-peart-snakes-and-arrows-rush-drum-set-miniature-replica-collectible/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/dvjl0G - Neil Peart Snakes and Arrows Mini Drum Set Model Collectible | AXE HEAVEN® Miniature Guitars | Officially Licensed Fender™ by AXE HEAVEN® Miniature Guitar Replica Mini Stratocaster™ Telecaster™ Jazz Bass™ Custom Promo Mini Guitars Collectible Musical Instruments by Rock Star Guitarists
<brousch> You know the world has gone crazy when Microsoft is the one working on cross-platform solutions http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2014/10/19/microsoft-wearable-smartwatch/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/zmcq6N - Microsoft Plans To Launch A Wearable Device Within Weeks - Forbes
<jrwren> brousch: asp.net is targetting multiplatform. MSFT is making sublime plugins and stuff. It is a crazy world.
<brousch> I'm so confused. I don't know if they are still evil. It could just be temporary insanity on their part.
<mrgoodcat> I remember some marketing buzz about moving more towards the open source direction
<mrgoodcat> never really thought much would come of it though
<jrwren> brousch: MSFT hasn't been evil in 10yrs.
<mrgoodcat> they have to make their watch cross-platform
<mrgoodcat> not enough people have windows phones
<jrwren> today, GOOG, FB, and AAPL are far more evil than MSFT is, and even was.
<brousch> Well the cancer quote is from 2001, so maybe you're right
<mrgoodcat> but nobody is as evil as china
<mrgoodcat> https://en.greatfire.org/blog/2014/oct/china-collecting-apple-icloud-data-attack-coincides-launch-new-iphone
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/B747uI - China collecting Apple iCloud data; attack coincides with launch of new iPhone | GreatFire.org
<cmaloney> There's a surprise.
<mrgoodcat> Ubuntu is 10 years old today
<aisrael> rick_h_: which t-mobile mifi thing did you have?
<mrgoodcat> he has verizon mifi i thought
<mrgoodcat> tmobile phone
<aisrael> oh, was it verizon?
<mrgoodcat> i think he has a verizon jetpack
<brousch> mrgoodcat: :-D
<mrgoodcat> oh no you don't
<brousch> liberty counting says you will win, but can you keep 2 eyes?
<cmaloney> I need a text-based Go client. :)
<mrgoodcat> brousch: yes i can
<mrgoodcat> they're attached to my face
<rick_h_> aisrael: I've got a verizon jetpack for home use, a huawei unlocked hspa+ one for internetaional use, and a unlocked motox 2014 I get international sims for when I travel.
<mrgoodcat> you can't have them
<mrgoodcat> 2 intl phones?
<mrgoodcat> any difference between them?
<rick_h_> well I've got a 2013 and 2014 motox (both work international)
<rick_h_> but yes, two mifi's
<rick_h_> the verizon one isn't unlocked, and is on a plan with my other stuff at verizon
<mrgoodcat> oh the huawei is intl hotspot
<mrgoodcat> i was confused
<mrgoodcat> i got it now
<rick_h_> the huawei one is never on a plan, I just take it with me when I travel for that use
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: http://netsplit.com/happy-10th-birthday-ubuntu
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/d4mSUy - Happy 10th Birthday, Ubuntu
<rick_h_> go to copenhagen for a week, buy 2gb of data on a sim and go
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: yea read that
<aisrael> rick_h_: Ok, cool. It was that international one I was interested in. Good stuff, thanks.
<rick_h_> aisrael: yea, just got it off amazon and been really useful
<rick_h_> aisrael: this is the one I got though that was 3yrs ago now http://www.amazon.com/Unlocked-Huawei-E586E-Mobile-Broadband/dp/B007WYS7CK/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1413819959&sr=8-31&keywords=unlocked+hotspot
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Z12zE3 - Amazon.com: Unlocked Huawei E586E 3G GSM HSPA+ 21 Mbps Mobile Broadband Router Hot Spot: Computers & Accessories
<mrgoodcat> brousch: not sure where you're trying to go with this
<brousch> Trying to see if I can kill it. I don't know if it's possible
<jrwren> huawei?!?!? you bought a wuawei!?!?!?
<jrwren> so... remember when we were talking about MSFT being evil earlier?
<jrwren> huawei is 10x more evil than MSFT ever was. :p
<brousch> really?
<brousch> I don't even know what they make
<mrgoodcat> phones
<jrwren> brousch: they are chinese cisco, and they break all kinds of laws that US has, that china doesn't.
<jrwren> brousch: they stole an old version of cisco iOS, shipped it on their routers, bugs and all.
<mrgoodcat> cuz that makes sense
<jrwren> US really should not allow importing of their products, but... china.
<mrgoodcat> wouldn't want to use openWRT or something else completely free
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: can claim cisco ios compat this way.
<jrwren> EVEN THE BUGS!
<mrgoodcat> i suppose
<jrwren> enterpise networking folks hates open source and love cisco.
<jrwren> they are nuts.
<jrwren> they are more nuts than the Sun loving diehards.
<jrwren> :)
<mrgoodcat> yea i got a taste of that at my last job
<mrgoodcat> when asking for network equipment essentially all they wanted to know is "does it say cisco on the box?"
<mrgoodcat> uhm... no.... its just an ethernet cable....
<mrgoodcat> but is it cisco?
<mrgoodcat> uhm.... no....
<mrgoodcat> then don't get it
<jrwren> its a sad world.
<mrgoodcat> 15.04 name was released today. sadly it was not voracious velociraptor
<greg-g> jrwren: great, now that song is in my head
<rick_h_>  s/released/annouced
<greg-g> well, mad world, but yeah
<rick_h_> announced
<mrgoodcat> i said name was released
<mrgoodcat> still technically correct i'd say
<mrgoodcat> the best kind of correct
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: ah, ok
<jrwren> greg-g: the Torul cover?
<jrwren> no fair, I don't even get email when those names are released :p
<cmaloney> Wow, IBM is unloading their chip-pmaking facilities
<jrwren> ah, so the open power8 was open for a reason.
<cmaloney> Likely.
<mrgoodcat> best response to an xkcd comic ever? http://code.flickr.net/2014/10/20/introducing-flickr-park-or-bird/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/vZiZCs - Introducing: Flickr PARK or BIRD | code.flickr.com
<akelling> http://netsplit.com/happy-10th-birthday-ubuntu - dang I feel old.....
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/d4mSUy - Happy 10th Birthday, Ubuntu
<akelling> Man voracious velociraptor   would have been an epic name
<mrgoodcat> thats what i said
<mrgoodcat> apple is currently using a self-signed cert... https://apple.com/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/dlGq5 - Apple
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: no, you are currently being MITMed :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm not seeing anything strange here
<mrgoodcat> aha i found evidence i'm not crazy https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8484104
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/d9Vnyh - Apple.com currently has a self-signed certificate (fixed now) | Hacker News
<mrgoodcat> well fixed now
<mrgoodcat> brousch: you for sure won this one
<mrgoodcat> brousch: are you online?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-21
<brousch> mrgoodcat: sorry, was at grpug meeting
<_stink_> so you guys are all playing Go against each other?
<_stink_> i might want in
<_stink_> getting my ass handed to me
<cmaloney> That is apparently a specialty
<_stink_> haha
<brousch> _stink_: I'm brousch on DGS
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i was gonna ask if we should resume play for the top left corner. I could have killed that bent 3, thus reducing your territory and increasing my own. I would still have lost but I wanted to see how it played out.
<brousch> Top left? How would you attack that?
<mrgoodcat> if i go f12
<brousch> ah, top middle
<brousch> You should have gone for it
<mrgoodcat> your choices are e12 or f13
<mrgoodcat> either way though, you would have been screwed
<brousch> yeah
<mrgoodcat> next time i'll just resume play if i'm unsure
<brousch> Right
<brousch> Just ignore the statement that it's over and go for it
<brousch> Or say something like "I'd like to try to attack some more"
<brousch> I've always gotten a "go for it" from an opponent when I do that
<mrgoodcat> yea i'm a little unsure of the etiquette on things like that. since it wouldn't have affected the outcome of the game
<brousch> I can see a 10 point swing in that spot
<brousch> Might have made it close enough to attempt something in the lower left
<brousch> I'd lose 4 territory, you'd gain 3 takes and 3 territory
<brousch> But really, your opponent has no choice but to continue if you don't pass
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Apparently the one thing I'm really good at is letting brousch capture me.
<cmaloney> I love being handicapped throughout the game. :)
<brousch> heh
<brousch> cmaloney: I wasn't sure how long you'd work on that lower right corner before seeing what's up
<cmaloney> yeah, lost a lot of ground in there
<brousch> I think you were only 1 liberty from not losing it
<cmaloney> yeah, unfortunately I'm not strong enough to not shoot myself in the foot.
<cmaloney> Have a hard time figuring out which shapes are secure and which will get me into trouble.
<brousch> 2 eyes are the only real defense
<brousch> 2+
<brousch> If you can't make 2 eyes, you need to make it really annoying to attempt to take
<brousch> Like right now you have a good eye at h10, but it's vulnerable without the second
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i'm not quite sure this is a good idea, but i'm going for it
<brousch> Yes, I'm curious
<brousch> I think it is legit
<brousch> More aggressive than I'm used to
<mrgoodcat> good counter. was hoping you wouldn't see that
<brousch> Seems useful
<brousch> cmaloney: [Discuss] (forw) [clampkin@teksystems.com: TEKsystems]
<brousch> I like how it's just "Discuss", not "MUG Discuss"
<brousch> Fits right in with "Michigan User Group"
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> We're all about co-opting everytrhing we can. :)
<cmaloney> Also about not violating an RFC or two with some of these overloaded subject lines
<brousch> You only need 1 discussion list in your life, and this is it
<jrwren> michigan /usr group
<cmaloney> brousch: ++
<mrgoodcat> brousch: well at least i'll escape from one side or the other i think
<mrgoodcat> turns out it was a bad idea to be that aggressive
<mrgoodcat> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mrgoodcat> live and learn
<brousch> escape?
<mrgoodcat> try to anyways
<brousch> Ko fight!
<mrgoodcat> so it would seem
 * mrgoodcat just looked up ko fight
<mrgoodcat> i know laughably little about this game it would seem
<brousch> This is my first Ko fight
<mrgoodcat> you're going to win
<brousch> I think so
<brousch> I don't see a way out for you, but you are often unpredictable
<cmaloney> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/792447-3-alternatives-to-the-adobe-pdf-reader-on-linux
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/gVBIqP - 3 Alternatives to the Adobe PDF Reader on Linux | Linux.com
<cmaloney> I'm really starting to despise Adobe.
<brousch> Took you long enough
<cmaloney> Before it was a dull hate
<greg-g> that aching tooth you never get looked at
<greg-g> then BAM, infection and you lose half your mouth
<greg-g> that is Adobe.
<cmaloney>  greg-g Yeah
<cmaloney> They make great formats. I still think PDFs and ePubs are the bee's knees
<cmaloney> and Postscript <3<3<3
<cmaloney> but their client software support needs to die in a fire
<brousch> My favorite interaction with Adobe was when they sponsored a GRWebDev meeting and pimped their new creative cloud stuff. I asked , "Does it run on Linux?" "What's Linux?" "It's what all your creative cloud servers run on" "Oh, no"
<cmaloney> I'm using YNAB in Wine because it's brilliant, and also because Adobe stopped supporting AIR under Linux
<jrwren> PDF is NOT the bee's knees. It is a security joke.
<cmaloney> jrwren: It became one when they added Javascript
<cmaloney> They couldn't leave well-enough alone
<jrwren> cmaloney: and AIR
<jrwren> cmaloney: and SWF
<cmaloney> jrwren: SWF needs to find a fire real-soon-now
<jrwren> cmaloney: you can embed a SWF in a PDF and it executes with full desktop security context when you open it in Reader.
<cmaloney> AIR I'm mixed on
<cmaloney> Gah
<cmaloney> What the fuck
<greg-g> don't download things you don't trust, mmmkay?
<cmaloney> jrwren: That's probably why they're dropping Linux
<cmaloney> greg-g: I think the moral is to just cut your network connection
<brousch> Air on Linux was killed circa 2011
<greg-g> cmaloney: air lock and faraday cage, yep. It's the only way.
<jrwren> but then adobe does cool things like brackets.
<cmaloney> Yeah, I mean they have cool stuff
<greg-g> like the dude from Enemy of the State
<greg-g> Enemy of Adobe.
<cmaloney> greg-g: I'm thinking of Panic Room (or the one with Patrick Stewart)
<greg-g> never saw that one
<greg-g> ok, time to do an interview! :)
<cmaloney> Glass House maybe?
<cmaloney> for work or something else?
<greg-g> (I'm hiring a Release Engineer, remote welcome, if you know anyone)
<cmaloney> Isn't that you?
<greg-g> https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/29435?t=5fw24x
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/deQ1lO - Job Application for Release Engineer at Wikimedia Foundation
<greg-g> I'm now the Release Team Manager :)
<cmaloney> Nice!
 * greg-g has a team of 8, soon to be 9
<greg-g> it's weird, it's like they think I'm an adult
<mrgoodcat> pretty good woot right now if anyone needs an A/V receiver
<brousch> Do they all wear those goofy foot-shaped shoes and sport beards?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Gah
<greg-g> brousch: just me
 * greg-g actually only wears "five fingers" when running
<brousch> greg-g: Is it wrong that I think everyone who works for Wikimedia looks like you?
<greg-g> heh, there's a lot of variance in the SF hipster scene, especially the non-profit one ;)
<mrgoodcat> gr	you have a pair of vibrams?
<mrgoodcat> wtf tab complete sent a weird character instead of completing....
<mrgoodcat> greg-g: you have a pair of vibrams?
<rick_h_> greg-g: :)
<cmaloney> Chucks or GTFO. :)
<cmaloney> I love this bio of J. Random Follower on Twitter
<cmaloney> Founder / CEO of @[eponymous company] Building a world class company that delivers on networked knowledge for organisations & ultimately explores the same for humanity.
<cmaloney> I'm the Founder / CEO of @squeekyhoho. Building a world class company that delivers on networked knowledge for organisations & ultimately explores the same for humanity.
<mrgoodcat> it works for pretty much anything
<cmaloney> It's a nothing mission statement
<_stink_> haha, i love it
 * _stink_ puts that on a t-shirt
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: yeah, I run in them, I like the zero elevation diff betwen front and back of foot
<mrgoodcat> i've been thinking of getting a pair
<mrgoodcat> i heard you can hurt your feet but it stands to reason that people are just hurting themselves because they haven't conditioned their feet properly to run without arch supports
<greg-g> I ran barefoot for a while as well, but the vibrams give you some protection from rocks and such, which is nice :)
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: exactly
<mrgoodcat> i run barefoot now
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: don't go all out at first if... oh, you run barefoot now, cool
<mrgoodcat> but it limits where i can run
<greg-g> when I switched to barefoot from shoes, I was running 6 miles a day, so I had to go easy during the transition
<mrgoodcat> i've done some trail running barefoot but i cut myself real bad last year at the chrysler proving grounds
<greg-g> eek
<greg-g> yeah, fivefingers would help
<brousch> If only you could put something tough yet flexible between your feet and the ground to prevent such things. Maybe like a piece of car tire
<greg-g> some do!
<greg-g> as long as there isn't an incline (higher heal than ball) it's probably ok
 * greg-g goes afk
<brousch> It would probably fall off, so maybe you could strap it over the top of the foot to hold it on better
<mrgoodcat> i think i'll just get a pair of vibrams
<brousch> Maybe run a strap behind the heel to keep it from sliding off the front, too
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i realize you're making fun of me not just buying shoes
<brousch> OMG you're right that is kind of like a shoe!
 * brousch is an ass today.
<mrgoodcat> vibrams are shoes. just a lot less supportive and restrictive
<rick_h_> gotta love having the "just do it because I said so feeling" ... and then swallowing it as hard as you can
<jrwren> rick_h_: now why would you ever even think that? ;]
<rick_h_> I just have to remember that when I end up being right, that even saying jfdi would not have been a good thing. :)
<rick_h_> and chew on some times I was wrong...but damn I'm cranky about how 'right' I was on this one and the fact I let it go until now pisses me off
<jrwren> jfdi is NEVER a good thinkg
<rick_h_> oh I can think it :P
<rick_h_> and then swallow hard and move along
<jrwren> rick_h_: ha, funny that I don't even know what you are talking about ;]
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, I'm trapped. I can't vent on twitter because everyone follows me, then G+...same boat, and now in IRC you're here so at least it's only one person lol
<rick_h_> my dog doesn't give a damn about api implementations :P
<jrwren> rick_h_: you can still vent. I'll just /ignore you.
<rick_h_> good plan
<jrwren> someone let me know if rick_h_ responds. I have him on /ignore :p
<rick_h_> jrwren: is the best guy on the team, shame he /ignores me !
<jrwren> rick_h_: i keep a connection to *other* irc networks for just venting. I drove everyone away.
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> I thought CHC was for venting
<rick_h_> yea, I've missed the last few weeks with travel
<rick_h_> guess we know what tomorrow will bring :P
<jrwren> ... unless i crash :p
<cmaloney> brousch: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pi-top-a-raspberry-pi-laptop-you-build-yourself
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/LcByDg - Pi-Top, a Raspberry Pi laptop you build yourself! | Indiegogo
<brousch> cmaloney: I'm not convinced the rpi is useful for general computing
<brousch> ah, but I have to run. bbl
<cmaloney> Laterness
<cmaloney> Wow, apparently my linode instance had a hardware fault.
<rick_h_> boom
<cmaloney> They took care of it before I could figure out what was going on. :)
<rick_h_> nice
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i've done general comp with my pi no problem
<mrgoodcat> model B
<mrgoodcat> just basic web browsing and media
<mrgoodcat> I ran arch and i3-wm on it
<mrgoodcat> with everything running it only had like 20 processes in htop
<brousch> It's quite slow on Raspbian
<mrgoodcat> i never really bothered much with raspbian
<mrgoodcat> i'm surprised its slow though
<mrgoodcat> have you tried a lighter weight window manager
<mrgoodcat> ?
<mrgoodcat> i'd try slim login manager and openbox or something like that. might free up some resources for you
<brousch> Lighter than lxde?
<mrgoodcat> oh yea
<brousch> It's the browser itself that is slow
<mrgoodcat> lxde is pretty light as far as traditional window managers go but there are definitely lighter options
<mrgoodcat> ever try links browser?
<rick_h_> links2
<rick_h_> or w3m is what I tend to use for html mail from mutt
<mrgoodcat> w3m is just the renderer for mutt right?
<rick_h_> no, it's a browser
<mrgoodcat> how do you scroll emails in mutt?
<mrgoodcat> i've been using alpine
<rick_h_> <space> ?
<mrgoodcat> wow thats quite the help page
<mrgoodcat> alpine is quite a bit simpler but it seems like mutt has a lot more commands
<rick_h_> :)
<mrgoodcat> yea mutt seems ok
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-22
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> Yeah, I use w3m on occasion
<rick_h_> anyone have a fav apache2 redirect rule tool
<cmaloney> other than trial and error, no
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: redirect or rewrite?
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: rewrite, either really.
<rick_h_> I think I'm close, will have to play with it some tomorrow
<mrgoodcat> http://borkweb.com/story/apache-rewrite-cheatsheet
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/p6Efb - Apache Rewrite Cheatsheet | BorkWeb
<mrgoodcat> the bookmark i have
<mrgoodcat> is there a list of people who develop silverlight websites so I can figure out who to kill when I finally snap?
<greg-g> https://atlas.torproject.org/#details/DB19E709C9EDB903F75F2E6CA95C84D637B62A02
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Ih5sof - Atlas
<greg-g> fuck yeah
<greg-g> just started up tonight
<mrgoodcat> greg-g: is that a wikimedia run tor exit node?
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<mrgoodcat> thats cool. need more organizationally run exit nodes. better hardware/speed/reliability/etc
<mrgoodcat> http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/21/pi-pads/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/mTczNV - Raspberry Pi Founder Shows Off Incoming Touch Panel For Making DIY ‘Pi Pads’ | TechCrunch
<cmaloney> Goodmorning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> the good part can be debated for a while
<mrgoodcat> finally found time to make a working implementation of a yubikey otp authenticator
<mrgoodcat> https://github.com/dyladan/yubikey
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/hBCh5q - dyladan/yubikey · GitHub
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I'd <3 a README.md that explains what that code does. ;)
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: not exit, relay
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: yea in the process of documenting it
<mrgoodcat> also library-ifying it
<mrgoodcat> making it so you can decrypt and parse keys separately and read the data from the decoded token
<mrgoodcat> client.py has the most basic usage of it but if you want to know how it works you have to ready yubikey/__init__.py and yubikey/util.py
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHzgBerQmsg
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/nbrpwe - The Game Of Go - Minecraft Implementation of a board for Go (Weiqi, Baduk) - YouTube
<cmaloney> http://www.geek.com/news/taylor-swift-tops-itunes-with-8-seconds-of-white-noise-that-costs-1-29-1607456/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/KFRNC4 - Taylor Swift tops iTunes with 8 seconds of white noise that costs $1.29 | News | Geek.com
<brousch> cmaloney: Funny. I was just thinking about making a minecraft Go board last night
<mrgoodcat> anybody have inbox invites?
<brousch> Have wat?
<mrgoodcat> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/10/an-inbox-that-works-for-you.html
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/vP2t8L - Official Google Blog: An inbox that works for you
<brousch> I turned off all the extra crap in gmail
<brousch> Easier to scroll through new message and deal with them
<mrgoodcat> i turned off the multiple inboxes thing too
<mrgoodcat> i just want to see inbox
<brousch> Hehe, you let me make pretty much the smallest 2 eyed thing possible
<mrgoodcat> yea i can see that... i'm still not sure how you were able to do that without me stopping it
<brousch> There were many chances, but you didn't see what my goal was so you took more reasonable moves
<mrgoodcat> yea i didnt even notice what you were doing until it was too late
<mrgoodcat> move 90 was where i figured out i couln't stop you
<brousch> Sounds right
<brousch> One of my random opponents did it to me. I think the tell-tale sign of it is the 2 rows of 2 parallel to a wall
<brousch> cmaloney: I'm really curious to see if you can preserve and finish that eye before I kill it. It will be a good fight
<brousch> Actually f9 or f7 or j7 will get you the second eye. So many choices!
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: updated readme on https://github.com/dyladan/yubikey
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/hBCh5q - dyladan/yubikey · GitHub
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: tx
<cmaloney> brousch: Yeah. ;)
<rick_h_> reminder CHC tonight
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: if you actually read it let me know what you think
<mrgoodcat> if you find an obvious mistake or anything like that
<rick_h_> see rick spike his coffee and dance on coffee tables
<mrgoodcat> i'm pretty excited about being able to use my yubikey for local non-internet applications tho
<mrgoodcat> like the pi
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: i'd pay to see that. also is this week early edition?
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: next week
<mrgoodcat> ok
<cmaloney> Yeah, this week is late-edition
<mrgoodcat> brousch: this game might be over
<brousch> up to you. i have no more attacks
<mrgoodcat> i'd like to try anyways
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-23
<cmaloney> Evening
<mrgoodcat> brousch: gotcha
<brousch> Nice job
<brousch> It looks like move 138 should have been to b10
<mrgoodcat> no i would still have gotten it
<mrgoodcat> i would have played a11
<mrgoodcat> or maybe you're right
<mrgoodcat> i would have played a12 actually
<mrgoodcat> and you wouldn't have had enough time
<brousch> Hm, right, so I have to go back to my single reinforcement choice
<brousch> Not enough to win the game, but certainly a psychological win
 * brousch imagines mrgoodcat is running through 10,000 scenarios to disrupt the lower left corner
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat showed me that game. i didn't see a way out of capture
<mrgoodcat> yea i was thinking about the bottom left. seems impossible though. or at least beyond my ability
<mrgoodcat> that game started out very poorly for me
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> morning
<mrgoodcat> mornin
<cmaloney> Anyone know offhand how to get the command-line gnu mail utility to do "mail --verbose" to show delievery information?
<cmaloney> Apparently debug-level is not terribly useful
<cmaloney> And the only reason that I think anyone uses "mail" on the command-line is for debugging purposes
<cmaloney> Wow, I'm really out of it.
<cmaloney> "Alumni Pricing for Gungor Concert at Hope" <- I have NFC who this is
<cmaloney> Apparently it's some Grammy-Winning gospel-ish sort of thingie.
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: did i get that disc from you yesterday?
<mrgoodcat> i can't find it in my bag
<cmaloney> Yeah
<mrgoodcat> was about to give it a listen
<cmaloney> Did you put it in your bag?
<mrgoodcat> i thought so....
<cmaloney> It was on the table last I checked.
<cmaloney> There was also a flyer with it
<mrgoodcat> ... i hope i didn't do anything stupid like leave it there....
<mrgoodcat> i have to go by there on the way home from work anyways. i'll see if they have it
<cmaloney> Worst case here's a copy: https://discosmacarras.bandcamp.com/album/iii-years-of-doom-and-dark-sounds
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Agh2Q6 - III Years of Doom and Dark Sounds | Discos Macarras Records
<cmaloney> I wouldn't get too upset over it
<mrgoodcat> ah nice i can at least listen to it now
<cmaloney> I'm going to be ordering more music from them in the near future.
<mrgoodcat> lol just realized i don't even have an optical drive. idk how i was gonna listen to it before anyways
<cmaloney> Hah
<mrgoodcat> D:
<mrgoodcat> no headphones
<cmaloney> Well, if you left it there then someone will pick it up
<mrgoodcat> today is like the worst day
<cmaloney> Which is fine
<mrgoodcat> how can i be so all over the place
<mrgoodcat> my headphones are in my car which is in the sho
<mrgoodcat> p
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Nice.
<cmaloney> I'll bet that's where the disc is. :)
<cmaloney> Again, don't worry about it. :)
<mrgoodcat> how did i not know about this before?
<mrgoodcat> garfield minus garfield is pretty dark
<mrgoodcat> ello just filed as a public benefit corp. which means they are legally barred from showing ads or selling user data
<cmaloney> orly
<cmaloney> Wonder how easy that is to change?
<mrgoodcat> apparently not easy
<mrgoodcat> even if they're acquired it can't be changed
<cmaloney> I'm not seeing where They are barred from showing ads / selling user data
<mrgoodcat> http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/23/ello-raises-5-5-million-legally-files-as-public-benefit-corp-meaning-no-ads-ever/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/FNBqIK - Ello Raises $5.5 Million, Legally Files As Public Benefit Corp. Meaning No Ads Ever | TechCrunch
<mrgoodcat> basically they filed as a public benefit corp and stated that their public benefit is that they provide a social network without ads and without data collection/selling. Once a public benefit corp states their public benefit it is legally binding
<mrgoodcat> so if they show ads, their userbase could sue them in the state of delaware
<cmaloney> Hmmm.
<cmaloney> Interesting
<cmaloney> I'll be interested to see how this plays out.
<cmaloney> I'm still skeptical
<cmaloney> The one that really grinds me is the Ponzi-scheme ad-sharing social network
<cmaloney> Tsu
<brousch> no mrgoodcat on DGS makes for a boring day
<mrgoodcat> brousch: sorry busy day at work
<mrgoodcat> https://ssd.eff.org/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/nUKd9 - Surveillance Self-Defense | Reliable, up-to-date advice on how to defend your privacy and security online.
<cmaloney> Bend over. :)
<brousch> Hm, you can make a 5x5 game on DGS
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> that would be weird
<brousch> Barely enough room to make 2 eyes
<cmaloney> Might as well play Tic Tac Tow
<cmaloney> Toe even
<brousch> It's so tiny
<mrgoodcat> lol vimium is pretty funny on DGS
<mrgoodcat> it actually works pretty great
<mrgoodcat> this is like some CSI shit http://www.heise.de/video/artikel/iPhone-5s-Touch-ID-hack-in-detail-1966044.html
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/OMevyv - iPhone 5s Touch ID hack in detail | heise Video
<mrgoodcat> http://i.imgur.com/lJecwNt.png?1
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/gT5uuN - image/png
<brousch> heh, what happens on a 19x19?
<brousch> not much different i guess
<mrgoodcat> more keys?
<mrgoodcat> 26 * 26 possible combinations of 2 keys
<mrgoodcat> 26 ** 3 possible with 3 keys, although they probably wouldn't fit on the board as well
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-24
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> mrgoodcat: For your friend making a door sensor with RPi http://videos.cctvcamerapros.com/digital-io-alarm-in-out/send-push-notifications-from-raspberry-pi.html
<mrgoodcat> oh awesome
<mrgoodcat> might use that for my door lock
<mrgoodcat> push unauthorized attempts to my phone or something
<mrgoodcat> brousch: this 5x5 game may never end if nobody can get 2 eyes lol
<brousch> I hadn't considered that, but you're right
<mrgoodcat> it may come down to who has the most captures when the first person gets 2 eyes. the person with less territory may actually win
<brousch> hm, I actually thought that was a ko
<brousch> I took your stone, you played it in the space I just took
<mrgoodcat> only a ko if it repeats a previous board position
<mrgoodcat> besides, you wouldn't have been able to fill it in. it would have been an invalid suicide
<mrgoodcat> dragon fight :)
<brousch> My hope was you would go in 4 and I would take all of your guys
<brousch> But that's no good any more
<mrgoodcat> brousch: that 5x5 was a good experiment but idk if i'd do it again. i think it really comes down to who moves first
<brousch> It's a constant fight for nothing!
<cmaloney> hello olf
<brousch> What'd you call me?
<cmaloney> haahahahahahahaahahahahahaahaahaahaahahahahahahhhsaahahhhaa
<cmaloney> damn keyboard
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-25
<cmaloney> evening
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<brousch> Are you pyohioing?
<jrwren> anyone know if pip or easy_install can be told to just download the tarball and no do anything?
<jrwren> I looked at cmdline optinos and I didn't see naything.
<jrwren> oh well, did it all manually
<rick_h_> jrwren: there is a --download-only or something
<rick_h_> jrwren: hmm, so says --no-install is deprecated
<rick_h_> jrwren: so can see what that got replaced with
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-26
<cmaloney> I'm OLFing
<cmaloney> MOrning
<_stink_> hello
<cmaloney> And finally home.
<cmaloney> Whew.
<gamerchick02> yay!
<gamerchick02> i'm trying to get the stink out of my apartment from the self clean on my oven. that was a dumb idea... only had it on for a half hour when the smoke wafted up. phew.
<gamerchick02> gonna scrub it out again to see if i can get the crap out.
<gamerchick02> and Rathole Radio is on. been a long time
<brousch> That crap is flavor!
<gamerchick02> hee
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-19
<aleph_one> any digikam fans here?
<aleph_one> I ask because I'm having trouble getting the digikam raw import to work
<aleph_one> darktable seems to be just fine though
<aleph_one> I've been messing with ICC color profiles in the hopes of that being an easy fix, but not so
<aleph_one> I'll share any discoveries I make
<rick_h_> morning
<jgransden> morning
<brousch> cmaloney: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/15/10/19/0235216/new-plastic-for-old-amigas-and-commodores
<jrwren> oh man, i didn't know about the c64 reloaded. its very weird seeing original chips on modern PCB
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> brousch: Yeah, I noticed that kickstarter
<cmaloney> Would love to see an Amiga 1000 housing
<cmaloney> that to me is the classic Amiga case
<cmaloney> I'd be slightly more interested if there were a keyboard to go with it that would plug into a RPi
<jcastro> rick_h_: you see this yet?
<jcastro> https://www.facebook.com/scott.edwards.3304/videos/10206677670154213/
<_stink__> haha
<_stink__> i was at that game
<rick_h_> jcastro: no, I was afk while it was going down so missed it all.
<jcastro> _stink__: where do you live these days?
<_stink__> still in royal oak
<_stink__> near the high school
<_stink__> so like one mile from the condos we used to live at :P
<rick_h_> _stink__: you still working for the school?
<_stink__> naw, i'm a dev at the salesforce foundation now
<_stink__> an all remote team
<rick_h_> salesforce?!
<_stink__> sicne January
<_stink__> yep!
<_stink__> that was my #1 area at WSU
<rick_h_> wow and crazy
<_stink__> so i'm in my basement next to the cat litter and my cat just took a dump
<_stink__> i'm sure all remote workers can relate
 * rick_h_ makes sure to moderate salesforce hate into other channels :P
<rick_h_> lol
<_stink__> haha.  i may join in.
<_stink__> i'm in the non-profit arm so we like ot think we are do-gooders
<rick_h_> interesting
<_stink__> speaking of whicih
<_stink__> brousch: congrats on the job!
<rick_h_> you get a new job and you get a new job and you...
<rick_h_> :)
<_stink__> hah
<brousch> Ug. I'm trying to finish a bunch of simplification and stabilization projects at my old job. Dirty.
<greg-g> somedays I wish I drank
<rick_h_> I'd suggest starting with wine
<rick_h_> it helps :)
<jrwren> i'm trying to drink much less.
<rick_h_> that's what sprints are for
<rick_h_> spacing outnthe wine consumption
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-21
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h_: I saw your wine tweet, thought you might have input
<ColonelPanic001> if I like merlot, and I like shiraz even more, and I don't really like sweet wines (which shouldn't be a surprise after that first part), what else should I try?
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: so I'd see if you like comlex or simpler wines and try out an aged cab (7yr or older) and things like a red zinfandel and pinot (start with something from williamette valley OR)
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: if you're feeling brave find a bordeaux and see how that goes over on you. It'll be more complex and interesting
<ColonelPanic001> cool, thanks.
<rick_h_> make sure to try a couple and pay attention that the area isn't just 'california' but an actual region at least
<ColonelPanic001> I like dry reds, but rarely drink wine because I like dry reds and hate sweet whites, and my wife is the polar opposite
<rick_h_> so you can get a feel for where vs 'we've pulled a bunch of graped together'
<ColonelPanic001> "an unattended backyard"
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: heh, can understand that. My wife likes more complex things and I like more single grape types
<ColonelPanic001> I have a very unrefined sense for wine, I don't think I'll be hard to please
<rick_h_> heh, it takes time
<ColonelPanic001> meh, I don't mind. Makes it cheaper.
<rick_h_> it started for me with a wine tasting at a vineyard in VA and I started to find words to put to things I did and did not like
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I'm there with beer
<ColonelPanic001> very frequently run into the problem of not enough vocabulary
<rick_h_> I hear there's a few good vineyards in MI, but I've not found any yet I care for. Not that I've been to a ton.
<rick_h_> right, I know what I like enough with US based stuff, then I go to europe and don't know enough since french/italians are all setup by region names/etc.
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: but that pic is a vineyard in CA I love their pinot so they send a few bottles a few times a year
<ColonelPanic001> nice
<rick_h_> so if you find something you love, check out where it came from. prices are better and nothing like having it delivered hah!
<ColonelPanic001> cool, thanks
<rick_h_> np
<rick_h_> always happy to chat wine :)
<ColonelPanic001> \o
<jrwren> ColonelPanic001: trader joes, 2 buck chuck.
<rick_h_> bah
<rick_h_> that's not what it was anyway
<ColonelPanic001> Trader Joe's is a small journey from me
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: I find the Merlots are where I find peace
<cmaloney> JoDee doesn't like Shiraz much
<cmaloney> Malbec might be something to try as well
<cmaloney> Though I don't find it as good as Merlot
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: Thoughts on Port?
<ColonelPanic001> I've only had port once or twice. It's a little sweet, but I like it
<cmaloney> Dow's Ruby Red Port is a consistent favorite
<cmaloney> not too sweet, not too leathery
<jrwren> is it port?
<jrwren> mmm... Port!!!
<jrwren> I have only had one port that I didn't like, and it was 15yrs ago. Maybe my tastes changed.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: you doing CHC? thinking of heading down but won't get there until 9
<brousch> rick_h_: have you made it to SW MI wineries yet?
<rick_h_> brousch: no, there was a wine tasting event that had a lot of places bringing their stuff in, mostly from traverse city
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I think so, but today is a little screwball
<cmaloney> dad-Baker got out of the nursing home and we're at his neurology appt right now
<cmaloney> Traverse City tends to make more fruit-wines than grape wines
<cmaloney> which taste like crap
<rick_h_> cmaloney: +1 on the fruit wine
<rick_h_> cmaloney: cool, let me know how the day goys. Good luck at the apt
<cmaloney> Thanks
<brousch> I love cherry wines
<cmaloney> Might as well drink Jaegermeister
<cmaloney> better tasting than cherry wines
<dzho> my finely honed detectors sense a difference of opinion.
<dzho> I think you should each send a bottle of your top 3 favorite alcohol beverages for me to adjudicate the issue
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> one way to go abouy it
<rick_h_> about
<greg-g> someone's already into their new delivery of wine :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-22
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> evening
<rick_h_> cmaloney: you make chc?
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm here
<cmaloney> Along wiht Matt P.
<rick_h_> cool ahoild be out of here shortly
<rick_h_> meet you guys there
<rick_h_> should that is
<cmaloney> Awesome. See you in a bit
<cscheib_> jcastro: do you know if the new plex "intel 64-bit" "embedded" release is based on ubuntu or any linux?
<cscheib> mis-typed my own damn name.
<cmaloney> morning
<jcastro> cscheib: it's a linux image, I don't know which one, I don't have a rpi2
<jcastro> cscheib: someone is working on a normal deb but it needs like qt 5.6 alpha so there's some work to be done there
<cscheib> jcastro: openelec apparently
<cscheib> seems to work on my Pi2 that just arrived
<cscheib> remote and all, which people are bitching about on the forum
<cscheib> if someone else gets Qt packaged, I'd probably package the rest of it
<jcastro> oh cool, what kind of remote?
<cscheib> jcastro: harmony one+ with a mediagate usb ir receiver
<cscheib> same setup both aaron and I have been using for years
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-23
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h__> morning
<jgransden> morning
<_stink_> yo
<aleph_one> hail
<widox> morning. and tgif!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-25
<tony-smlr> SMLR E164/165 (10/25/2015) Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1twtXRJgYr0 Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h__> howdy
<jrwren> you in japan?
<cmaloney> Howdy howdy
<cmaloney> Or, Ohayo Gozaimasu
<jgransden> howdy
<cmaloney> Evening
<jgransden> that it is
<jrwren> whoa! jgransden !  long time no see!
<jrwren> jgransden: are you well? how are kids?
<jgransden> Hey jwren
<jgransden> im good. kids are good
<jgransden> how are you guys?
<jrwren> yay!
<jgransden> ive been lurking in this channel for a few weeks :)
<jrwren> jgransden: I missed it. I've been pretty busy and distracted for a few weeks.
<jgransden> thats ok, ive been mostly silent
<jgransden> besides, i dont use linux, im just a spy :)
<jrwren> i don't believe it.
<jrwren> i'm typing from my mac, running OSX... so... I'm a spy!
<jgransden> freebsd openbsd
<jrwren> Its nice to know you are still around the community.
<jrwren> ah, you are one of those DEEP spies.
<jgransden> lol
<jgransden> yea im still kicking.
<jgransden> got caught up in the kid thing for a long time. no time for anything.
<jrwren> i hear that.
<jgransden> Donny is actually doing some programming now. He runs kubuntu on his laptop and does PHP
<jrwren> no way!
<jrwren> that is awesome!
<jgransden> yea. he went to school for it after his 2nd tour to iraq.
<jrwren> that is about when I lost touch with him, I think.
<jrwren> I think it was his second tour that he had the welcome home party, wasn't it?
<jgransden> yea
<jrwren> come home with that new gf. I'll never forget that choke hold she put on me.
<jgransden> yea.... he married her then she decided she liked girls and they just got divorced
<jgransden> she was a tough one
<jrwren> damn. i can't imagine her into girls. although, I can't imagine anything about her. She was unique.
<jrwren> Is he well, or is he heartbroken?
<jgransden> he was at 1st. but i think hes over it.
<jgransden> good thing is he is back to writing music.
<jrwren> oh really? he put anything out? or is he not sharing it?
<jgransden> Hes in a band with a few guys, i think they are recording
<jrwren> cool. What is their name?
<jrwren> Is it still Pete?
<jgransden> Did you know Josh Mcallister?
<jgransden> no, not pete
<jrwren> oh yeah. I know who he is.
<jrwren> his old band, Function something or another.
<jrwren> Function13, I think.
<jgransden> yea
<jgransden> i think its a different one
<jgransden> its called patternicity
<jrwren> Josh works with Mike Phipps who I chat with rather often.
<jgransden> at media genisys?
<jrwren> Mike is pulse state
<jrwren> yup
<jgransden> ahh
<jrwren> actually... only time I met josh was at Donny's welcome back party at Marc's
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-24
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How goes?
<rick_h_> monday wheee
<cmaloney> heh
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> yo yo
<greg-g> yo yo ma
<cmaloney> yo yo ma'am
<wolfger> yo ma ma
<wolfger> So... upgrading 15.10 to 16.10 the Nixternal way.... Anybody hear from that guy anymore?
<wolfger> and of course, it errors out. I never had any problems with it before. :-p
<jrwren> not since he moved away. and I can't remember to where he moved.
<jrwren> What is his upgrade method?
<wolfger> basically s/old-adjective/new-adjective in the lists file and then update and dist-upgrade
<wolfger> I used to do it that way all the time, but then I also never skipped a version before
<rick_h_> heh, do-release-upgrade ftw
<jrwren> oh, the debian way.
<jrwren> yeah... ubuntu made do-release-upgrade to protect you from these kinds of failures.
<wolfger> :-p
<wolfger> protection is for the weak!
<jrwren> ha!
<jrwren> or those seeking convenience.
<wolfger> but I haven't buntued in years, so I guess I'm weak now
<wolfger> I'm honestly surprised my laptop was on 15.10
<cmaloney> I see nixternal on Twitter from time to time
<wolfger> *sigh* dependency hell is hell. I think it's time to burn an install disk and start from scratch
<jrwren> if you don't want to start from scratch, then don't start from scratch.
<jrwren> digging yourself out of these kinds of distro holes are a great way to improve your mastery of the distro.
<jrwren> you can always recover from anything.
<wolfger> Meh. There's no reason not to start from scratch in this case, as I literally haven't used this install in years (other than to update the OS every once in a while)
<wolfger> and I do want to get back into the Ubuntu world, but I don't want to jump into a hole and have to dig myself out of it right off the bat
<jrwren> sweet! welcome back! ;]
<wolfger> Thanks!
<brousch__> Hm, looks like I might get to do Android dev at work now
<rick_h_> brousch__: coolio
<jrwren> brousch__: native, or do you get to use a toolkit?
<brousch__> It will be native
<cmaloney> brousch__: Awesome!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-25
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> hey
<cmaloney> whee
<jrwren> whooo
<rick_h_> whaaaaa
<rick_h_> hmmm, that didn't come across as well
<cmaloney> heh
<wolfger> morning
<shakes808> morning
<_stink_> still?
<cmaloney> Only a little more to go
<greg-g> morning :)
<wolfger> it's morning still somewhere
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-26
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<rick_h_> it goes
<cmaloney> That doesn't sound optimistic.
<jrwren> right down the drain
<cmaloney> whee?
<rick_h_> it's a fun ride eh?
<jrwren> very
<cmaloney> Well, at least you're having fun. ;)
<cmaloney> http://www.peppercarrot.com/en/article383/episode-19-pollution
<_stink_> question for you python people.  i have *never* used the built in all() or any().  do you all use them?
<rick_h_> once in a while
<_stink_> do you think it's less or more expressive than a more language agnostic set of booleans and operators?
<greg-g> my phone's sd card is corrupted :/
<rick_h_> greg-g: :(
<rick_h_> _stink_: meh, I don't know I feel strongly about it personally
<_stink_> ok cool.  just wondered if there was a sense of what the ecosystem uses.  sounds like not.
<jrwren> all/any, almost never. maybe once or twice in 2yrs of pure python
<jrwren> _stink_: I definitely prefer all or any to a for loop and a conditional.
<jrwren> _stink_: part of the reason I hate Go is that you CANT build those expressive constructs.
<cmaloney> i... don't think I have used any / all
<jrwren> filter/map/reduce?
<cmaloney> i've used code where it woild be useful, but I don't recall using those words
<cmaloney> That's cool though
<cmaloney> It's like learning about contractions for the first time: now I want to find uses for them
<cmaloney> greg-g: That sucks
<greg-g> last night it gave me the "no sd card inserted" error. After a couple reinsertions it's now saying corrupted.... no fun
<cmaloney> Ugh
<cmaloney> (insert joke about not having this problem with Apple / Nexus phones. :( )
<jrwren> iphone wins again.  no sd slot, no corruption
<_stink_> haha
<wolfger> Brick wins again!
<greg-g> cmaloney: jrwren yeah, but then my 128g (plus 32 internal) would be waaaaaaaay more money than I would ever spend on a phone
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Oh I know.
<cmaloney> It was the typical "so, um... *snort*, you know you urrrrmmm wouldn't have that problem... with an iPhone. errrrm" comment
<jrwren> i forgot the ;) sarcasm.
<jrwren> sorry.
<jrwren> i mean, its TRUE... but its true because with an iphone the answer is just: NOPE.
<jrwren> I want to...
<jrwren> NOPE
<jrwren> can i...
<jrwren> NOPE
<jrwren> I need to...
<jrwren> NOPE
<greg-g> yuuuup :)
<greg-g> the simple life, with a $700 gadget
<jrwren> sounds good to me ;]
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Is it snowing by you?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: was earlier
<cmaloney> kk. JoDee looked at the radar
<cmaloney> I think it's snowing north of you.
<rick_h_> https://goo.gl/photos/cAMArAivTCt24i8s5
<jrwren> ugh, i just looked at radar, that freeze line is too close.
<cmaloney> jrwren: a-yup
<greg-g> jrwren: still got some plants that matter or just wary of cold?
<jrwren> greg-g: just not ready for the cold.
<jrwren> greg-g: i do have some peppers still out there on the plant :)
<greg-g> nice
<cmaloney> I'm ready for the dandelions to be done getting jiggy on my lawn
<jrwren> cmaloney: upside! you just cheered me up.
<jrwren> the snow will cover up the proof that I'm the only one on the block who doesn't throw poison on the ground to kill broadleaf ;]
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Both of my neighbors successfully spray for dandelions
<cmaloney> but my yard is not immune.
<jrwren> those murderers!
<cmaloney> I dunno. Sometimes I feel like Dandelion Patient Zero or Typhoid Mary
<rick_h_> cmaloney: heh yea I was that yard
<rick_h_> but then bought in to being a yard snob
<jrwren> me too, but I don't care.
<jrwren> don't do it rick_h_ ! ;]
<rick_h_> too late, trugreen bill is due about now
<jrwren> i like to think of my yard as a home for worms and slugs and other things birds like to eat. I want to attract all the birds, and I do.
<rick_h_> meh, they come around anyway
<jrwren> the grass is only there until I replace it with something else
<rick_h_> lots of worms
<rick_h_> and bugs
<jrwren> you must have the good truegreen.
<rick_h_> just not grubs, or dandelions, or ...
<rick_h_> meh, they're average but they put stuff down that is > me not doing anything
<jrwren> nothing is better than me not doing anything ;]
<rick_h_> well I tell myself I need a grassy yard so I can tackle the boy around and not come in all muddy
<rick_h_> just grass stain-y
<rick_h_> softer landing for old dad bones
<cmaloney> I don't mind mowing the grass, but weeding shit makes me sad
<cmaloney> If the mower / weed eater can't pick it up then it's dead to me
<cmaloney> Just wet the yard before playing
<cmaloney> problem == solved.
<jrwren> i love the clover and strawberry in the yard. I don't want to get rid of them, even if it means keeping the dandilions
<jrwren> hell, i try to feed the clover ;]
<jrwren> if there is a big patch, I don't mow it down, I mow around.
<cmaloney> The only thing that I care about is not getting another citation for "noxious weeds"
<cmaloney> *cough*Royal Oak*cough*
<jrwren> lol.
<jrwren> did you really?
<_stink_> OBnoxious weeds maybe
<_stink_> yelling at the dog walkers
<jrwren> buckthorn is about hte onlything I really don't like seeing, luckily, its easy to pull and doesn't spread like crazy
<rick_h_> cmaloney: you doing CHC tonight?
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> Planning on being there
<cmaloney> Taking J to class in a few minutes
<jrwren> hrm... i just realized with comcast usage caps, now I'm going to look at EOM to see if I'm near limit and if not, download tons of shit I wouldn't have otherwise.
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: hah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-27
<cmaloney> I swear ES6 fixes most of the things that  irritate me about JavaScript
<cmaloney> Evening
<jrwren> yup, es6 is nice
<cmaloney> morning
<brousch__> yessir
<cmaloney> how goes?
<brousch__> Plodding along
<cmaloney> whee
<jrwren> hahahaha, look at hte placement of the 6, and then wonder WTF... http://www.peterbristol.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Microsoft-Sculpt-Keyboard-Peter-Bristol-1.jpg
<cmaloney> Totes designed for touch typing
<cmaloney> if you're a pianist
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> it astounds me that visual design trumps usability to that degree.
<jrwren> or... I overestimate teh value people put into touch typing.
<rick_h_> jrwren: come on, most typing is done on a flat glass screen with autocorrect anyway
<rick_h_> an you can't touch type numbers, everyone knows that. If you cared about that you'd have a usb keypad
<jrwren> oh rick_h_ I thought you were serious for a good 1.5s there and was SHOCKED at what I was reading. Consider using a sarcams smiley :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: :P I was saving it
<rick_h_> jrwren: there was some honesty at the start, my wife uses her phone for nearly all computing other than her medical charts these days
<jrwren> good one! it did help your cause.
<rick_h_> it's amazing to me
<jrwren> rick_h_: that is why I was SHOCKED at first, because there IS truth to what you are saying.
<rick_h_> jrwren: and the comment is also rooted in my wish that they made thigs like the Palm Pre still because I'd love to have a keyboard again even though the world has spoken
<jrwren> didn't blackberry recently make an android with a physical kb?
<jrwren> err... not recently in phone world, but about 2yrs ago?
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> but then you'd be stuck with that as your phone
<jrwren> rick_h_: I'm surprised you aren't into those swiping based keyboards.
<rick_h_> jrwren: meh, I was for a while
<rick_h_> but I found that after a lot of use they actually get  worse at word guessing
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> machine learning FTW! :p
<rick_h_> yea, something like that...
<rick_h_> so I was working on trying to wipe the profile after a while and such
<rick_h_> I ended up gonig back to just typing
<cmaloney> I swipe more than type
<cmaloney> but I did pick up a bluetooth keyboard for the tablet
<cmaloney> It's a cheap Logitech keyboard: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/multi-device-keyboard-k380
<cmaloney> in grey
<cmaloney> Sorry, "black"
<cmaloney> It's surprisingly good
<rick_h_> cool, yea I <3 bt keyboards on tablets when I used mine a lot
<cmaloney> Much better than the one with the trough in it that feels like a toy
<jrwren> someone did character sketches of each presenter and used them as the stills for each video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbKtpLHjG1I&feature=youtu.be&list=PLQ8PmP_dnN7L5OVT95uXJAE78qcGCcDVm&ab_channel=hupstream
<rick_h_> hah that's awesome
<cmaloney> Very cool
<jrwren> you can scroll them here: https://kernel-recipes.org/en/2016/all-the-videos/
<cmaloney> Yeah, I just subscribed to this channel
<cmaloney> (which means I'll see a nice number next to it in a list for the rest of time)
<brousch__> Best tablet keyboard I've used https://store.google.com/product/pixel_c
<shakes808> brousch__: how do you like the tablet itself?
<brousch__> It's nice. I prefer 8", but it's still nice. The magnet connectors for keyboard are nifty
<shakes808> is it like the surface?
<greg-g> re that horrible keyboard from this morning: and it has a physical switch for the Fn/special keys? that's real annoying
<cmaloney> I hate that trend
<cmaloney> The whole "use FN to et function keys" trend
<jrwren> i'm actually fine with it.
<cmaloney> Get. Out
<jrwren> My razer has the equiv. you hold down the FN key and it toggles the lock.
<jrwren> hey... at least you can toggle it easily, unlike anything APPLE where its not F1-12 by default and to toggle it you have to launch settings app
<jrwren> what would you rather? media keys?
<cmaloney> This keyboard Ihave doesn't toggle
<jrwren> ok?
<cmaloney> The media keys are mostly useless for me
<cmaloney> But I can see why people want them
<greg-g> jrwren: wait, really? I haven't had a recent apple, you need to launch an app to get usuable Fn keys? On Carrie's oooold white macbook it had a "Fn" key next to ctrl
<jrwren> i use play and volume control. Love those.
<jrwren> but I love them as alt Fn keys
<jrwren> not as dedicated media keys
<greg-g> actually, that's the nice part of my thinkpad x230: the separate mute/up/down volume controls above the Fn keys. So useful in low-light situations
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-28
<Scary_Guy> at least the keyboard still has the escape key :P
<Scary_Guy> also https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards
<cmaloney> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-29
<cmaloney> mmmmooorrrrnnniinnnnng
<_stink_> yes!
<Scary_Guy> blargh
<jrwren> exactly.
<jrwren> BLARGH!!!
<cmaloney> Hey, I got a lead on the perfect job for me:
<cmaloney> "After viewing your profile on Pure Michigan Talent Connect, I feel you may be a good candidate for a position within our company. I encourage you to read more about the position details below."
<cmaloney> Organization: Bingo Institute of Grooming
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398034/ <- my response
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2016/10/29/code-katas/
<cmaloney> Silently judging country-listening neighbors
<cmaloney> Gotta love this
<cmaloney> See this in a podcast: http://www.sandimetz.com/99bottles/
<cmaloney> think "huh, that looks interesting"
<cmaloney> Then click on the link to purchase to see how much it is
<cmaloney> $49.99 for the eBook.
<cmaloney> And onto the wishlist it goes
<cmaloney> when money becomes no object again (pun intended)
<cmaloney> That's over twice what I was expecting to see
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-30
<tony-smlr> We are Live: SMLR E213/14/15  Video:  Video http://www.youtube.com/c/SmlrUs/live Audio: http://www.podcastdetroit.com/how-to-listen/listen-to-studio-3/
<cmaloney> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-23
<cmaloney> Good AM
<mrgoodcat> hello
<mrgoodcat> meijer prepackaged produce recall
<mrgoodcat> https://articles.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2017/10/listeria_concern_prompts_recal.amp
<_stink_> never eat vegetables is the moral
<mrgoodcat> conspiracy by Big Business to poison vegetarians (known liberal leaning voters)
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Yeah, that's no fun
<cmaloney> WE buy all of our produce from Meijer, but tend not to get the foam-tray produce.
<jrwren> asme.
<rick_h> yea, lesson here is get the fresh stuff and not the stuff packaged to stay longer
<jrwren> well, mostly same, but not this time of year. This time of year it comes from CSA
<cmaloney> Buy frozen
<cmaloney> it's better for you in the long run and stays fresher onger
<cmaloney> longer
<jrwren> depends on the veg.
<jrwren> forzen arugula sounds gross.
<rick_h> ugh frozen
<rick_h> I don't need my veges soggy
<_stink_> glad we all agree :P
<rick_h> :)
<rick_h> vege-off!
<cmaloney> They're not soggy if you steam them properly. :)
<jrwren> i love me some frozen peas or frozen peas and carrots or frozen lima beans.  mmm... nom nom nom. maybe I'll stop and get some while I'm at this afternoon.
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> I meant while I'm out. I'm apparently not awake.
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-24
<greg-g> I'm really considering buying this combo: https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/drw-crew-cab-camper-special/6350369443.html
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-25
<rick_h> greg-g: cool
<jrwren> that is amazingly nice for 150,000mi
<cmaloney> mooo
<cmaloney> Evening
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-26
<cmaloney> hola
<cmaloney> holla
<jrwren> Good Evening.
<cmaloney> hhhhooowwwdy
<Scary_Guy> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<jrwren> Good Morning
<_stink_> Good MOrning
<wolfger> Goom Dorning
<greg-g> Doom Gorning
<_stink_> \m/
<cmaloney> \m/
<notlikethespoupy> \m/
<cmaloney> whee
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-27
<cmaloney> https://mastodon.social/@kemonine/98901867438008710
<cmaloney> also: Good morning (better late than never)
<rick_h> afternoon
<greg-g> g'morn
<greg-g> had a fish die last night (Goldiden, a goldfish obviously)
<rick_h> greg-g: bummer, time for the cycle of life lessons
<greg-g> (Rowan has his dad's sense in naming. There's also Black Spot, guess why :) )
<greg-g> yeah, we talked about burying it near the garden for the soil
<rick_h> hah nice
<greg-g> it'll turn into some wild fennel, which Rowan loves
<greg-g> (he loves to eat, that is)
<jrwren> so sad.
<cmaloney> greg-g: Sorry to hear that.
<greg-g> meh, pretty low on my list of concerns. But I might buy a new fish tank/filter/etc (this one we got for free is one of those round ones that's hard to get things for)
<cmaloney> Yeah, those can be a bugger
<cmaloney> (says the owner of a 5 gallon hex fish tank that was impossible to get anything for and turned into crap at a moment's notice
<cmaloney> need at least 20 gallons of water to properly dispose of fish waste
<cmaloney> also: do not get tiger danios ever
<greg-g> 20? not even 10?
<greg-g> this is a 2.5 :)
<cmaloney> 10 is the bare minimum for tropical fish IMO
<greg-g> what about fresh water/goldfish
<cmaloney> 2.5 is OK for Bettas and mini-carp
 * greg-g nods
<cmaloney> but need frequent water changes
<greg-g> yeah, we didn't do that :)
<cmaloney> more frequent than is is good for the fish
<cmaloney> 5 is pushing it
<greg-g> 'cuz guess who had to end up doing it?
<cmaloney> A-yep
<greg-g> :)
 * cmaloney realizes we have room for a fishtank again.
<cmaloney> And a basement in case something goes horribly wrong.
<cmaloney> dammit
<cmaloney> Did not need that thought right now
<greg-g> ? :(
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> someone get the fish itch?
<rick_h> cmaloney: you can have my gear. I'm supposed to get it out of here but not been able to due to knee
<_stink_> there's a cream for that
<rick_h> lol, over the counter _stink_ ?
<greg-g> more like under the table
<greg-g> I can mail you some cannacream :P
<_stink_> this sounds like an aqua teen gag
<_stink_> fish itch cream
<cmaloney> rick_h: I think JoDee would kill me at the moment.
<rick_h> cmaloney: well we don't want you dead
<cmaloney> Yeah, plus we have Pixel
<cmaloney> and she really LOVES fish
<rick_h> if you have any close relative or friend you need to "hold a fishtank for" let me know
<rick_h> oh, so it'd be for pixel then. That should be easy to approve :)
<cmaloney> I don't want her to think it comes in non-pate flavors
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> hardly
<cmaloney> Though if Michael needs a 5 gallon hex tank... ;)
<rick_h> I'll trade you the 5gal for my 70gal
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> jeebus
<rick_h> I was once into planted tanks and such
<rick_h> but these days not enough time in the day to keep it up so it's sat like an old building in detroit for a long time
<greg-g> yeah, I remember us talking a while ago about it, it's just huge sounding now (more so than before, for some reason)
<cmaloney> Yeah, that tends to be what happens with fish tanks
<cmaloney> It was beautiful too
<greg-g> unless you hire bruce bigelow
<cmaloney> Also a marine tank which is a level of difficulty to get right
<jrwren> https://golang.org/src/math/atan.go#L76 lol satan is part of Go
<greg-g> go satan
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-29
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> good morning.
<jrwren> anyone know ubuntu dev well enough to find me the source repo for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5 ?
<jrwren> i'm guessing they moved from bzr to git for xenial, but I can't find the repo.
<jrwren> oh wow, looks like they use alioth. https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git
<cmaloney> afternoon
<gamerchick02> g'day!
